# Help



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


Di solito gli incontri di persone conosciute in chat sono molto improbabili ( a parte casi di utenti che chattano da una vita e sanno esattamente come fare per acchiappare.)

Il consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo, scopri cosa cercava tua moglie in chat, scopri cosa è stato quello che ha trattenuto tua moglie in questi giochi, perchè probabilmente qualcosa a lei è mancato per cercare altrove.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Di solito gli incontri di persone conosciute in chat sono molto improbabili ( a parte casi di utenti che chattano da una vita e sanno esattamente come fare per acchiappare.)
> 
> *Il consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo, scopri cosa cercava tua moglie in chat, scopri cosa è stato quello che ha trattenuto tua moglie in questi giochi, perchè probabilmente qualcosa a lei è mancato per cercare altrove*.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Di solito gli incontri di persone conosciute in chat sono molto improbabili ( a parte casi di utenti che chattano da una vita e sanno esattamente come fare per acchiappare.)
> 
> Il consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo, scopri cosa cercava tua moglie in chat, scopri cosa è stato quello che ha trattenuto tua moglie in questi giochi, perchè probabilmente qualcosa a lei è mancato per cercare altrove.


Quoto!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Questo è quello che lei mi ha detto: ho bisogno anch'io di un mio piccolo spazio di qualcosa che sia solo ed esclusivamente mio ,mi bastava parlare,sapevo che dall'altra parte c'era una persona molto simile a me. 

Io, come marito, detto in tutta franchezza, faccio un discreta fatica ad accettare questa cosa... Sarà un limite mio.


----------



## Franceschjina (4 Gennaio 2012)

Condivido anche io con quanto detto sopra! Cerca di capir il bisogno di tua moglie, l'attimo di debolezza può capitare a tutti, vienile incontro, del sesso virtuale non è nulla! Ma anche senza paranoie cerca di nonf arti fregare! Capisci il problema di tua moglie e ponici una soluzione! parlate, xè non prendete un weekend x voi 2 soli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Franceschjina ha detto:


> Condivido anche io con quanto detto sopra! Cerca di capir il bisogno di tua moglie, *l'attimo di debolezza* può capitare a tutti, vienile incontro, del sesso virtuale non è nulla! Ma anche senza paranoie cerca di nonf arti fregare! Capisci il problema di tua moglie e ponici una soluzione! parlate, xè non prendete un weekend x voi 2 soli?


Perchè attimo di debolezza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, *la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante*, *rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti*, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono *una famiglia bellissima e unita*. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


Benvenuto.

Se è vero il grassetto, dove starebbe il problema?
In quattro chiacchiere in chat?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo è quello che lei mi ha detto: ho bisogno anch'io di un mio piccolo spazio di qualcosa che sia solo ed esclusivamente mio ,mi bastava parlare,sapevo che dall'altra parte c'era una persona molto simile a me.
> 
> Io, come marito, detto in tutta franchezza, faccio un discreta fatica ad accettare questa cosa... Sarà un limite mio.


E' stato probabilmente solo un attimo di evasione, ma non è detto che volesse evadere da te... lei c'era per te, no? Una cazzata per sentirsi diversa da com'è ogni giorno, per sentirsi desiderata... un sogno ad occhi aperti. Se è solo questo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra:* single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto*. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.



Amante perfetto? Direi: l'uomo perfetto   

Maddaiiii, dove esiste uno così?

Carissimo non registrato, 
se fossi in te, più che guardare mia moglie darei una controllatina alla mia autostima


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Forse faccio una domanda stupida ma, proprio per quello che tu scrivi in grassetto, mi spieghi la necessità del sesso virtuale con un tizio che non è uno sconosciuto, che ha un nome, un cognome, una faccia, un indirizzo e un numero di telefono ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse faccio una domanda stupida ma, proprio per quello che tu scrivi in grassetto, mi spieghi la necessità del sesso virtuale con un tizio che non è uno sconosciuto, che ha un nome, un cognome, una faccia, un indirizzo e un numero di telefono ?


Aspetta:

cosa intendi per sesso virtuale?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse faccio una domanda stupida ma, proprio per quello che tu scrivi in grassetto, mi spieghi la necessità del sesso virtuale con un tizio che non è uno sconosciuto, che ha un nome, un cognome, una faccia, un indirizzo e un numero di telefono ?



Ascolta, conosci qualcuno che non pensi che tutto vada bene? che il partner sia felice? che insomma tutto fili liscio.
Ma se noti bene tua moglie qualcosa ha cercato, quindi per come dice Chiara ridimensionati, perchè in fondo in fondo tutti crediamo di essere perfetti, mentre invece..... 

Parla a tua moglie con una nuova visione di te stesso e del vostro rapporto apritevi e "ispezionatevi" davvero dentro e fuori"


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Di solito gli incontri di persone conosciute in chat sono molto improbabili ( a parte casi di utenti che chattano da una vita e sanno esattamente come fare per acchiappare.)
> 
> Il consiglio che mi sento di darti è questo, scopri cosa cercava tua moglie in chat, scopri cosa è stato quello che ha trattenuto tua moglie in questi giochi, perchè probabilmente qualcosa a lei è mancato per cercare altrove.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aspetta:
> 
> cosa intendi per sesso virtuale?


Che se la chat diventa uno strumento per raccontarsi orgasmi e affini penso si possa parlare di sesso virtuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che se la chat diventa uno strumento per raccontarsi orgasmi e affini penso si possa parlare di sesso virtuale.


Sì, capisco. 
Quindi una discussione/scambio di idee sui propri gusti e sulle proprie esperienze?

Oppure un procurarsi piacere a vicenda?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, capisco.
> Quindi una discussione/scambio di idee sui propri gusti e sulle proprie esperienze?
> 
> Oppure un procurarsi piacere a vicenda?


Da quel poco che sono riuscito a sapere direi proprio la seconda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Da quel poco che sono riuscito a sapere direi proprio la seconda.


Ok.
Direi che questa cosa non esclude il sesso piacevole e appagante con te.
Non esclude la famiglia perfetta.
Non esclude il dialogo aperto e franco tra coniugi...


a meno che  non sia tu a volerli escludere a priori


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

mmmmm non vorrei creare allarmismi ma...

cioè voglio dire, la caxxatina di facebook ci sta...in generale chattare ed evadere capita a tanti, e non sempre c'è un motivo di fondo come tanti sostengono (desideri repressi, mancanze, insoddisfazioni)...è come la storia del tradimento: non è assolutamente detto che capiti per veri motivi, si può tradire anche nella relazione più felice del mondo...prendi una sbandata e GO, frittata fatta...

...il punto in questo caso è: perchè con un vicino di casa? normalmente si tende a tenere lontana la gente fisicamente così vicina...un conto è chattare con l'americana di turno (anche se poi magari finisce anche peggio ) e un conto è la virtual-trombatina con il tizio dietro l'angolo...cioè entrambi sanno che prima o poi ci si ritroverà per caso faccia a faccia, magari soli soletti, magari in una giornata in cui gli ormoni ballano..e poi chissà...

ho sempre sostenuto che il sesso virtuale sia per gli sfigati, per ciccioni insicuri o cessi con problemi...quando 2 piacenti persone si danno al sesso virtuale è perchè hanno o vogliono avere qualcosa di reale con questa persona...

per me, in definitiva, questo è un tradimento a tutti gli effetti e come tale va gestito...non possiamo nemmeno escludere che già qualcosa di reale non sia successa ma comunque potrebbe succedere se lasci andare come se nulla fosse...fossi in te prenderei subito provvedimenti del tipo andare via di casa qualche giorno anche a costo di sembrare esagerato...falle un po' bruciare il culettino...

...ammesso che tu voglia riconquistare pienamente tua moglie...perchè in caso contrario te ne freghi e pensi che evadere ogni tanto ci sta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmm non vorrei creare allarmismi ma...
> 
> cioè voglio dire, la caxxatina di facebook ci sta...in generale chattare ed evadere capita a tanti, e non sempre c'è un motivo di fondo come tanti sostengono (desideri repressi, mancanze, insoddisfazioni)...è come la storia del tradimento: non è assolutamente detto che capiti per veri motivi, si può tradire anche nella relazione più felice del mondo...prendi una sbandata e GO, frittata fatta...
> 
> ...



Questa ricerca del conflitto a tutti i costi è deleteria, oltre che priva di classe


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmm non vorrei creare allarmismi ma...
> 
> cioè voglio dire, la caxxatina di facebook ci sta...in generale chattare ed evadere capita a tanti, e non sempre c'è un motivo di fondo come tanti sostengono (desideri repressi, mancanze, insoddisfazioni)...è come la storia del tradimento: non è assolutamente detto che capiti per veri motivi, si può tradire anche nella relazione più felice del mondo...prendi una sbandata e GO, frittata fatta...
> 
> ...


Faccio la solita domanda, i tuoi pensieri fanno parte di pensieri, o di vita vissuta e poi scritta e consigliata qua ?
Parlo di chat.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa ricerca del conflitto a tutti i costi è deleteria, oltre che priva di classe


non è ricerca del conflitto...semmai la chiamerei "terapia d'urto" onde evitare che un forte raffreddore diventi polmonite...

parliamoci chiaro: se scoprissi che mia moglie si è fatta qualche trombatina virtuale con un tizio qualsiasi, non ne sarei felice ma capirei che può capitare...nulla di gravissimo...nemmeno accennerei mai a questa cosa...
...ma se scopro che il tizio in questione sta dietro l'angolo...ohhh, appena esco di casa penserò sempre che può essere il giorno giusto per la trombata vera!!!

no, non esiste...la storia del "cara, come mai queste porcate virtuali? cosa ti manca?" non funziona, non c'è dialogo quando c'è solo sesso in mezzo...meglio dire subito "senti tesoro, mi prendo qualche giorno perchè ti vedo un po' sul troieggiante, e poi decido cosa fare"...ogni tanto un po' di paura bisogna metterla, vale sia per la donna che per i maschietti ovviamente

ps:
simpatico il tipo del tuo avatar...mi sembra di conoscerlo...
...ma mi sembra ehhh? non sono così sicuro...naaaaaa...non è che campo a pane e DT...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è ricerca del conflitto...semmai la chiamerei "terapia d'urto" onde evitare che un forte raffreddore diventi polmonite...
> 
> parliamoci chiaro: se scoprissi che mia moglie si è fatta qualche trombatina virtuale con un tizio qualsiasi, non ne sarei felice ma capirei che può capitare...nulla di gravissimo...nemmeno accennerei mai a questa cosa...
> ...ma se scopro che il tizio in questione sta dietro l'angolo...ohhh, appena esco di casa penserò sempre che può essere il giorno giusto per la trombata vera!!!
> ...


Un uomo di solito sta male per altri motivi che esulano da quello che è stato il contatto fisico del tradimento, il contatto fisico fa male perchè siamo uomini e purtroppo anche maschilisti, quindi fa male avere certi pensieri in merito, ma quello che realmente distrugge non è sapere che tua moglie/marito ha fatto sesso, ma le motivazioni interiori e non che, hanno spinto al tradimento. e' tutt'altro che distrugge dentro che non l'atto fisico.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Faccio la solita domanda, i tuoi pensieri fanno parte di pensieri, o di vita vissuta e poi scritta e consigliata qua ?
> Parlo di chat.


vissuta, vissuta...esprimo opinioni su tutto ovviamente, ma quando mi sbilancio in un consiglio è sempre per esperienze realmente vissute...e così penso dovrebbero fare tutti...

diversi anni fa ero fidanzato con una tipa, storia abbastanza seria, ma ogni tanto giochicchiavo in chat...parliamo di oltre 10anni fa quando c'erano i modem esterni e per connettersi a internet necessitavano minuti di attesa e insopportabili rumori di fondo...
...comunque, quando la fidanzata scoprì la cosa si inkazzò, ma non in maniera netta e decisa...trovai varie scuse e attenuanti, calmai le acque e tornai a chattare quando volevo...quando invece mi beccò con sms con una tipa, mesi dopo, mi mollò di sana pianta e io di conseguenza mollai la tipa degli sms...non mi avesse lasciato avrei continuato la storiella con la tipa conosciuta in chat, mentre lasciandomi mi mise con le spalle al muro...
...poi tornammo insieme, e poi ci lasciammo per altri motivi...

ripeto il concetto...una evasione ogni tanto ci sta, anzi se solo virtuale c'è da vantarsi...ma con uno dietro l'angolo è troppo pericolosa e qualcosa può succedere ogni istante...se già non è successa...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è ricerca del conflitto...semmai la chiamerei "terapia d'urto" onde evitare che un forte raffreddore diventi polmonite...
> 
> parliamoci chiaro: se scoprissi che mia moglie si è fatta qualche trombatina virtuale con un tizio qualsiasi, non ne sarei felice ma capirei che può capitare...nulla di gravissimo...nemmeno accennerei mai a questa cosa...
> ...ma se scopro che il tizio in questione sta dietro l'angolo...ohhh, appena esco di casa penserò sempre che può essere il giorno giusto per la trombata vera!!!
> ...


Ciao Cheater..ho frequentato chat per tre anni,da sei mesi ho smesso,e ti dico una cosa,hai stra ragione.Non esiste arrivare al sesso virtuale,con uno che conosci,e che abita li'vicino.Si sono di sicuro incontrati e chissa'quante volte l'hanno fatto...confesso che il sesso virtuale mi manca..mai fatto,e credo sia brutto e  squallido.
Comunque funziona cosi'...trovi la lei giusta,,chatti 4 o 5 volte..poi un po'di cell..incontro..caffe'.. motel magari la seconda volta oppure tutti a casa.
Bisogna che l'invornito apra gli occhi,che ne dici amico???


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vissuta, vissuta...esprimo opinioni su tutto ovviamente, ma quando mi sbilancio in un consiglio è sempre per esperienze realmente vissute...e così penso dovrebbero fare tutti...
> 
> diversi anni fa ero fidanzato con una tipa, storia abbastanza seria, ma ogni tanto giochicchiavo in chat...parliamo di oltre 10anni fa quando c'erano i modem esterni e per connettersi a internet necessitavano minuti di attesa e insopportabili rumori di fondo...
> ...comunque, quando la fidanzata scoprì la cosa si inkazzò, ma non in maniera netta e decisa...trovai varie scuse e attenuanti, calmai le acque e tornai a chattare quando volevo...quando invece mi beccò con sms con una tipa, mesi dopo, mi mollò di sana pianta e io di conseguenza mollai la tipa degli sms...non mi avesse lasciato avrei continuato la storiella con la tipa conosciuta in chat, mentre lasciandomi mi mise con le spalle al muro...
> ...


Quindi???? 

Statisticamente parlando? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciao Cheat!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Un uomo di solito sta male per altri motivi che esulano da quello che è stato il contatto fisico del tradimento, il contatto fisico fa male perchè siamo uomini e purtroppo anche maschilisti, quindi fa male avere certi pensieri in merito, ma *quello che realmente distrugge non è sapere che tua moglie/marito ha fatto sesso, ma le motivazioni interiori e non che, hanno spinto al tradimento*. e' tutt'altro che distrugge dentro che non l'atto fisico.


questo perchè si tende sempre a cercare una motivazione...e credimi, sempre per esperienza personale, non è affatto detto che ci sia questa motivazione...anzi, solitamente non c'è...

oppure, se proprio vogliamo una motivazione comune a tutti:
la fine dell'innamoramento!!!
si perchè nessuno tradisce nel primo anno di relazione, quel lungo ed intenso periodo di fuoco ardente nel quale non si hanno occhi che per quella persona e ci si infuoca da soli al solo pensiero del suo corpo su di noi, della sua voce, del suo odore e di tutto ciò che emana ogni suo millimetro...
...dico un anno perchè è raro che tutto questo duri di più...

poi, dopo aver vissuto questo intenso periodo di innamoramente, chiunque può tradire...e ripeto, non è detto che ci sia un motivo...basta una banalissima sbandata, basta una troietta che ci provoca, basta una sensuale voce maschile...e chiunque può cadere nella tentazione...
...e magari fino a 2 ore prima pensavamo: "io sono felice nella mia relazione"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non è ricerca del conflitto...semmai la chiamerei "terapia d'urto" onde evitare che un forte raffreddore diventi polmonite...
> 
> parliamoci chiaro: se scoprissi che mia moglie si è fatta qualche trombatina virtuale con un tizio qualsiasi, non ne sarei felice ma capirei che può capitare...nulla di gravissimo...nemmeno accennerei mai a questa cosa...
> ...ma se scopro che il tizio in questione sta dietro l'angolo...*ohhh, appena esco di casa penserò sempre che può essere il giorno giusto per la trombata vera!!!*
> ...



mio caro, è questo il sale della vita...l'imprevedibilità della tua bella compagna di vita  ^___^

oltre che i DT  

che ne dici di Milano 21/02/2012?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vissuta, vissuta...esprimo opinioni su tutto ovviamente, ma quando mi sbilancio in un consiglio è sempre per esperienze realmente vissute...e così penso dovrebbero fare tutti...
> 
> diversi anni fa ero fidanzato con una tipa, storia abbastanza seria, ma ogni tanto giochicchiavo in chat...parliamo di oltre 10anni fa quando c'erano i modem esterni e per connettersi a internet necessitavano minuti di attesa e insopportabili rumori di fondo...
> ...comunque, quando la fidanzata scoprì la cosa si inkazzò, ma non in maniera netta e decisa...trovai varie scuse e attenuanti, calmai le acque e tornai a chattare quando volevo...quando invece mi beccò con sms con una tipa, mesi dopo, mi mollò di sana pianta e io di conseguenza mollai la tipa degli sms...non mi avesse lasciato avrei continuato la storiella con la tipa conosciuta in chat, mentre lasciandomi mi mise con le spalle al muro...
> ...


Perfetto.

Ma vorrei ribadire un concetto, sono pochissimi quelli che riescono tramite chat ad avere certi tipi di incontro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo perchè si tende sempre a cercare una motivazione...e credimi, sempre per esperienza personale, non è affatto detto che ci sia questa motivazione...anzi, solitamente non c'è...
> 
> oppure, se proprio vogliamo una motivazione comune a tutti:
> la fine dell'innamoramento!!!
> ...


sto già cadendo in tentazione


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater..ho frequentato chat per tre anni,da sei mesi ho smesso,e ti dico una cosa,hai stra ragione.Non esiste arrivare al sesso virtuale,con uno che conosci,e che abita li'vicino.Si sono di sicuro incontrati e chissa'quante volte l'hanno fatto...confesso che il sesso virtuale mi manca..mai fatto,e credo sia brutto e  squallido.
> Comunque funziona cosi'...trovi la lei giusta,,chatti 4 o 5 volte..poi un po'di cell..incontro..caffe'.. motel magari la seconda volta oppure tutti a casa.
> Bisogna che l'invornito apra gli occhi,che ne dici amico???


ciao lothar...se non l'hanno fatto lo faranno...per questo suggerivo la terapia d'urto all'amico...

se lascia correre come se fosse una innocente evasione, la trombata reale scatterà molto presto...se invece accende un fuocherello nel deretano della signora, è probabile che si bruci e chiuda definitivamente questa storia...

...fermo restando che tra 6 mesi potrebbe riproporsi, anche con un altro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Ma vorrei ribadire un concetto, sono pochissimi quelli che riescono tramite chat ad avere certi tipi di incontro.


maddai Claudio...

io ho avuto due amichetti perfetti conosciuti in chat

basta sapere quello che si vuole


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mio caro, è questo il sale della vita...l'imprevedibilità della tua bella compagna di vita  ^___^
> 
> oltre che i DT
> 
> *che ne dici di Milano 21/02/2012?*


ASSOLUTAMENTE SI...non li vedoi da roma 2008 credo...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi????
> 
> Statisticamente parlando?
> 
> ...


statisticamente parlando...il dato per il quale il 90% delle coppie viviono il tradimento rimane confermato 

ciao gioia


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sto già cadendo in tentazione


verso di me???

se non sei americana non se ne fa nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao lothar...se non l'hanno fatto lo faranno...per questo suggerivo la terapia d'urto all'amico...
> 
> se lascia correre come se fosse una innocente evasione, la trombata reale scatterà molto presto...se invece accende un fuocherello nel deretano della signora, è probabile che si bruci e chiuda definitivamente questa storia...
> 
> ...fermo restando che tra 6 mesi potrebbe riproporsi, anche con un altro...


in parte sono d'accordo....ma non sul fatto che lui debba andarsene!
il fuocherello può accenderlo anche restando in casa....sempre che ce ne sia realmente bisogno!
non è detto che tutte le "storie" di chat sfocino poi in incontri reali...non è cosi facile e da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Claudio.

secondo me lui dovrebbe affrontare il problema con la moglie e capire cosa l'ha realmente spinta a fare "sesso virtuale"...magari era solo una sua fantasia....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo perchè si tende sempre a cercare una motivazione...e credimi, sempre per esperienza personale, non è affatto detto che ci sia questa motivazione...anzi, solitamente non c'è...
> 
> oppure, se proprio vogliamo una motivazione comune a tutti:
> la fine dell'innamoramento!!!
> ...


 Nella normalità dei casi, sia nel fidanzamento che nei primi anni di vita del matrimonio è vero che non ci sono tradimenti, ma è anche vero che si presuma che, con l'andare degli anni della convivenza della conoscenza, e non per ultimo della maturità subentrano altri fattori nella coppia, quali ? i figli, la capacità di conoscere davvero con chi si vive, la capacità di diventare davvero una coppia, di essere madri padri amanti figli, e sapersi apprezzare un figlio che a natale ti dice dopo aver scartato il regalo... papy ok capisco le risposte che mi hai dato, ma mi dici come fa babbo natale a stare con tutto quel freddo?


----------



## Sole (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa ricerca del conflitto a tutti i costi è deleteria, oltre che priva di classe



Sono d'accordo al 100%.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maddai Claudio...
> 
> io ho avuto due amichetti perfetti conosciuti in chat
> 
> basta sapere quello che si vuole


Bhe? io ho diversi amici conosciuti in chat, e che sono di palermo.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> statisticamente parlando...il dato per il quale il 90% delle coppie viviono il tradimento rimane confermato
> 
> ciao gioia


lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto cosi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in parte sono d'accordo....ma non sul fatto che lui debba andarsene!
> il fuocherello può accenderlo anche restando in casa....sempre che ce ne sia realmente bisogno!
> non è detto che tutte le "storie" di chat sfocino poi in incontri reali...non è cosi facile e da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con Claudio.
> 
> secondo me lui dovrebbe affrontare il problema con la moglie e capire cosa l'ha realmente spinta a fare "sesso virtuale"...magari era solo una sua fantasia....


non è detto che la chat diventi poi qualcosa di reale...vero...ma se il tipo abita dietro casa, non pensi che (statisticamente parlando) ci siano MOOOOOOLTE più probabilità che accada di quante ce ne sarebbero se lui abitasse in norvegia???

affrontare il problema...boh, parlare non fa mai male ma cercare sempre risposte può essere dannoso...perchè si spinge a trovare motivazioni che magari non ci sono...lei, come è probabile, si è solo "umidificata" pensando al tizio muscoloso e possente ma magari difronte a pressanti domande mentirà a se stessa e dirà "ahhh tu sei diverso, le cose non sono come prima, il sesso, la passione, sei poco presente blah blah blah"...

...continuo a consigliare terapia d'urto...magari anche restando a casa ma qualcosa tipo dormire sul divano, uscire la sera con amici senza dire nulla...mostrarsi molto distante ma con cognizione e volontà, così la signora esce allo scoperto!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> questo perchè si tende sempre a cercare una motivazione...e credimi, sempre per esperienza personale, non è affatto detto che ci sia questa motivazione...anzi, solitamente non c'è...
> 
> oppure, se proprio vogliamo una motivazione comune a tutti:
> la fine dell'innamoramento!!!
> ...



Che mondo infame....con tutte queste sirene che incantano poveri uomini fedeli e innamorati,per sottrarli alle loro mogli....io le metterei al rogo, queste streghe!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Nella normalità dei casi, sia nel fidanzamento che nei primi anni di vita del matrimonio è vero che non ci sono tradimenti, *ma è anche vero che si presuma che, con l'andare degli anni della convivenza* della conoscenza, e non per ultimo della maturità subentrano altri fattori nella coppia, quali ? *i figli, la capacità di conoscere davvero con chi si vive, la capacità di diventare davvero una coppia, di essere madri padri amanti figli*, e sapersi apprezzare un figlio che a natale ti dice dopo aver scartato il regalo... papy ok capisco le risposte che mi hai dato, ma mi dici come fa babbo natale a stare con tutto quel freddo?


tutto vero...si matura, si ragiona di più ecc...

ma il sesso rimane sempre quello, e quando un 50enne padre e marito modello di vede puntare la patta dalla 23enne di turno si dimentica tutto...non sempre maaaaa, quasi...anzi si, sempre!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tutto vero...si matura, si ragiona di più ecc...
> 
> ma il sesso rimane sempre quello, e quando un 50enne padre e marito modello di vede puntare la patta dalla 23enne di turno si dimentica tutto...non sempre maaaaa, quasi...anzi si, sempre!!!



Mi dissocio, perchè la 23enne da me è venuta.. ed andata anche.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *non è detto che la chat diventi poi qualcosa di reale...vero...ma se il tipo abita dietro casa, non pensi che (statisticamente parlando) ci siano MOOOOOOLTE più probabilità che accada di quante ce ne sarebbero se lui abitasse in norvegia???
> 
> *affrontare il problema...boh, parlare non fa mai male ma cercare sempre risposte può essere dannoso...perchè si spinge a trovare motivazioni che magari non ci sono...lei, come è probabile, si è solo "umidificata" pensando al tizio muscoloso e possente ma magari difronte a pressanti domande mentirà a se stessa e dirà "ahhh tu sei diverso, le cose non sono come prima, il sesso, la passione, sei poco presente blah blah blah"...
> 
> ...continuo a consigliare terapia d'urto...magari anche restando a casa ma qualcosa tipo dormire sul divano, uscire la sera con amici senza dire nulla...mostrarsi molto distante ma con cognizione e volontà, così la signora esce allo scoperto!!!


scusa è ma tu ti sei spinto oltreoceanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

quindi come vedi statistacmente parlando potrebbe accadere anche se abitasse in Norvegia! 

bò non lo so per me il dialogo (anche fatto con litigate furibonde) resta sempre la miglior cosa:idea:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi dissocio, perchè la 23enne da me è venuta.. ed andata anche.


c'è sempre l'eccessione che conferma la regola....lo dicono le statistiche! :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi dissocio, perchè la 23enne da me è venuta.. ed andata anche.


mi associo a Cheater...la 23,nel mio caso 26enne....c'e'e la tengo stretta.

E contrariamente alla tua teoria l'ho conosciuta in chat....come quella che la prossima finalmente incontrero'


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bhe? io *ho diversi amici conosciuti in chat*, e che sono di palermo.



Idem e vanno da palemmo:mrgreen: a padova...anche se in questo caso, c'era una passione comune a unirci.
Tuttavia sono anni che ci conosciamo ormai e continuiamo a sentirci e con qualcuno a vederci.

Quanto ad altri tipi di chat, ho incontrato tre persone in vita mia, due dei quali sono rimasti amici e non c'è mai stato interesse ad altro! Uno mi ha anche ospitato diverse volte a casa sua e non ci siamo neanche mai sfiorati!!!!

L'unica persona con cui sono andata oltre è stato il deficiente per cui sono qui, che tradiva la sua compagna, senza un motivo valido, come dice Cheater, con me, almeno un anno prima del matrimonio e ha continuato per anni dopo!

Però ama sua moglie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> verso di me???
> 
> se non sei americana non se ne fa nulla :rotfl:



ok

cia   :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

ragazzi e ragazze, lo so che ogni episodio fa storia a se...io mi sono spinto oltreoceano e magari chi ce l'ha vicino casa non andrà mai oltre...però a "fattaccio" non compiuto, credo si possa tutti tranquillamente essere d'accordo che tra una chattata con una persona distante e una molto vicina preferiremmo tutti subire la prima...il pensiero è "vabè, almeno il rischio che succeda qualcosa di reale è minimo"

sul discorso della 23enne...per carità, ci sono uomini che diranno sempre no ma ci sono anche uomini, credo moltissimi, che non riusciranno a resistere...

ovviamente VOI uomini di questo forum siete tutti fedeli e VOI donne avete mariti d'oro...parlo degli altri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bhe? io ho diversi amici conosciuti in chat, e che sono di palermo.



vedo che hai capito perfettamente quel che volevo dire   :condom:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi associo a Cheater...la 23,nel mio caso 26enne....c'e'e la tengo stretta.
> 
> E contrariamente alla tua teoria l'ho conosciuta in chat....come quella che la prossima finalmente incontrero'


Ma non ne aveva 28? :mrgreen:
Oppure è stata surclassata dalla 26 enne? 

Azz e la 26 enne sta per essere surclassata da.....????

Okkio chiedi la carta d'identità, sotto i 18 può essere un gioco pericoloso!


Lothar ma sarai mica il George Clooney de noi altri??? No perchè, io per andare con un uomo dell'età di mio padre dovrei proprio essere affascinata all'inverosimile......ma per un Jhonny Depp:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi associo a Cheater...la 23,nel mio caso 26enne....c'e'e la tengo stretta.
> 
> E contrariamente alla tua teoria l'ho conosciuta in chat....come quella che la prossima finalmente incontrero'


So che non ti offenderai, ma la stoccata te la voglio dare.
Si è anche questa la differenza tra te e me.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vedo che hai capito perfettamente quel che volevo dire   :condom:


Pensa un po te che sono stato anche in lombardia...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è sempre l'eccessione che conferma la regola....lo dicono le statistiche! :carneval:



:carneval: Simy si vede che quella non era una sirena in grado di ammaliare questi poveri uomini, a cui queste streghe tirano sortilegi!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Diavolè.. sei mitica stamani!!!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> :carneval: Simy si vede che quella non era una sirena in grado di ammaliare questi poveri uomini, a cui queste streghe tirano sortilegi!:rotfl:


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diavolè.. sei mitica stamani!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> So che non ti offenderai, ma la stoccata te la voglio dare.
> Si è anche questa la differenza tra te e me.


STanding ovation


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma non ne aveva 28? :mrgreen:
> Oppure è stata surclassata dalla 26 enne?
> 
> Azz e la 26 enne sta per essere surclassata da.....????
> ...


e'vero..pensa che grande ammmmore,manco mi ricordo l'eta'..si ne ha 28...26 e'la differenza di eta'

ma quale clooney..sono normalissimo,lei e'un'eccezzione,ma storie simili esistono,anche qui' c'era una 30enne con amante di 53.mi pare.

Infatti la prossima che vedro'ne ha 52,marito e figli...meno pericolosa per le coronarie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero..pensa che grande ammmmore,manco mi ricordo l'eta'..si ne ha 28...26 e'la differenza di eta'
> 
> ma quale clooney..sono normalissimo,lei e'un'eccezzione,ma storie simili esistono,anche qui' c'era una 30enne con amante di 53.mi pare.
> 
> Infatti la prossima che vedro'ne ha 52,marito e figli...meno pericolosa per le coronarie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Che ne sai...magari è come Sharon Stone!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma non ne aveva 28? :mrgreen:
> Oppure è stata surclassata dalla 26 enne?
> 
> Azz e la 26 enne sta per essere surclassata da.....????
> ...


Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?

Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?
> 
> Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?
> 
> Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Che ne sai...magari è come Sharon Stone!:mrgreen:


no vista in cam,e'una donna normalissima,sai quella della porta accanto..finta gattamorta


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?
> 
> Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


per quelli che ho conosciuto non direi proprio...ma certo che mancando tu potrebbe essere vero


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per quelli che ho conosciuto non direi proprio...ma certo che mancando tu potrebbe essere vero


Io sono molto simile a Carlo Delle Piane, non l'ho mai nascosto.....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io sono molto simile a Carlo Delle Piane, non l'ho mai nascosto.....


caro Hiro..sappiamo benissimo che da mondo e mondo,il bello e il brutto nell'uomo sono molto relativi.Non tutte le donne corrono dietro al palestrato,o al clooney......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?
> 
> Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


auahahaahaahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Hiro..sappiamo benissimo che da mondo e mondo,il bello e il brutto nell'uomo sono molto relativi.Non tutte le donne corrono dietro al palestrato,o al clooney......


Ma soprattutto, non tutte le donne corrono dietro.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no vista in cam,e'una donna normalissima,sai quella della porta accanto..finta gattamorta


di quelle che io definisco "la ragazza della porCa accanto"


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Hiro..sappiamo benissimo che da mondo e mondo,il bello e il brutto nell'uomo sono molto relativi.Non tutte le donne corrono dietro al palestrato,o al clooney......


D'accordissimo !!!! Ci ho appena aperto un 3d, sul concetto di bellezza, che va esattamente in questa direzione. Parlavo del "matching" tra immagine e personalità quale canone di bellezza.


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, non tutte le donne corrono dietro.


Alcune corrono avanti.....

:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, non tutte le donne corrono dietro.


Quotone:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Alcune corrono avanti.....
> 
> :mexican::mexican:


sì, e così forte che temo stiano scappando...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Hiro..sappiamo benissimo che da mondo e mondo,il bello e il brutto nell'uomo sono molto relativi.Non tutte le donne corrono dietro al palestrato,o al clooney......


Perchè una donna per caso sceglie uno brutto e panciuto ed intelligente, al posto di uno bello e che fisicamente sta bene ed intelligente ?

PS tanto per sparare azzate va!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, non tutte le donne corrono dietro.



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


:mosking::mosking:


:umile::umile::umile:​


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, e così forte che temo stiano scappando...



Ma era una battuta !!!! Non hai visto il messicano ridente ??????
Lo rimetto
:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Alcune corrono avanti.....
> 
> :mexican::mexican:


diglielo diglielo tzè facciamo i maschi va, e difendiamo la categoria


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma era una battuta !!!! Non hai visto il messicano ridente ??????
> Lo rimetto
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


ma anche la mia... dalle mie parti la verità si dice sempre ridendo e scherzando


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> diglielo diglielo tzè facciamo i maschi va, e difendiamo la categoria


Ah.... siamo maschi ?

Ancora, dopo tutto il tempo su stò forum ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche la mia... dalle mie parti la verità si dice sempre ridendo e scherzando


E allora voglio il messicano !!!!!!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> diglielo diglielo tzè facciamo i maschi va, e difendiamo la categoria


Certo fratellino... come se non sapessi come funziona la faccenda... e pensare che mi guardo sempre attorno e tutte 'ste file di donne non le ho mai viste...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ah.... siamo maschi ?
> 
> Ancora, dopo tutto il tempo su stò forum ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho madonna santa!! auauahuahuahuaghauha


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E allora voglio il messicano !!!!!!:up:


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


Ma come fai a dire problemi zero...tuttto bello....ma lei casalinga...
Ohi siamo nel 2012...non conosco nessuna donna il cui ideale sia fare la casalinga...anche se problemi economici zero...dev'essere così noioso e avvilente...che me pare logico che una comincia a giocattolare con fb...

Soluzione....trova un lavoro a tua moglie...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dire problemi zero...tuttto bello....ma lei casalinga...
> Ohi siamo nel 2012...non conosco nessuna donna il cui ideale sia fare la casalinga...anche se problemi economici zero...dev'essere così noioso e avvilente...che me pare logico che una comincia a giocattolare con fb...
> 
> Soluzione....trova un lavoro a tua moglie...


pienamente d'accordo con te...ma il punto della questione era: come mai "giocattola" con uno che abita li vicino??? evidentemente prima di FB si conoscevano già...e chi ci dice che già la giocattolata non sia diventata una "real fuck"??? o non lo diventerà???

trovale un lavoro, taglia l'adsl da casa e fai in modo che lei non abbia mai smartphone 

...il tutto per almeno 6 mesi...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo con te...ma il punto della questione era: come mai "giocattola" con uno che abita li vicino??? evidentemente prima di FB si conoscevano già...e chi ci dice che già la giocattolata non sia diventata una "real fuck"??? o non lo diventerà???
> 
> trovale un lavoro, taglia l'adsl da casa e fai in modo che lei non abbia mai smartphone
> 
> ...il tutto per almeno 6 mesi...



ma perchè scusate il tutto avviene solo ed esclusivamente grazie a facebook????


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè scusate il tutto avviene solo ed esclusivamente grazie a facebook????


Perchè è uno dei mezzi del deboscio contemporaneo... grazie a questo e agli elettrodomestici, schiere intere di casalinghe hanno un sacco di tempo per atteggiarsi a Messalina: io propongo di abolire gli elettrodomestici, se ne avrebbe anche un ritorno in termini di risparmio e di rispetto dell'ambiente. Inoltre, la donna, se è a casa, la si deve tenere impegnata perchè si sa che fu Eva a commettere il peccato originale. Aggiungerei anche che l'ozio è il padre dei vizi, per concludere.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè scusate il tutto avviene solo ed esclusivamente grazie a facebook????


no...ma è il nuovo principale strumento

una volta, ai miei tempi, c'erano C6, talk talk e altre chat varie...poi subentrarono msn e skype...

poi oggi basta avere un Iphone e sei nella merda totale con decine di applicazioni che praticamente ti portano chiunque a portata di mano...ogni istante!!!

l'ho detto e lo ripeto:
eravamo in molti ad essere portati a tradire, ma con la tecnologia lo siamo veramente tutti!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè è uno dei mezzi del deboscio contemporaneo... grazie a questo e agli elettrodomestici, schiere intere di casalinghe hanno un sacco di tempo per atteggiarsi a Messalina: io propongo di abolire gli elettrodomestici, se ne avrebbe anche un ritorno in termini di risparmio e di rispetto dell'ambiente. Inoltre, la donna, se è a casa, la si deve tenere impegnata perchè si sa che fu Eva a commettere il peccato originale. Aggiungerei anche che l'ozio è il padre dei vizi, per concludere.





The Cheater ha detto:


> no...ma è il nuovo principale strumento
> 
> una volta, ai miei tempi, c'erano C6, talk talk e altre chat varie...poi subentrarono msn e skype...
> 
> ...


ma solo io non mi sono mai fatta una "scopata" grazie a facebook?????? 

...............miiiiiiiiiiiiiii come sono anticaaaaaaaaaaaa :nuke:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma solo io non mi sono mai fatta una "scopata" grazie a facebook??????
> 
> ...............miiiiiiiiiiiiiii come sono anticaaaaaaaaaaaa :nuke:


Tranqui, ragazza, puoi sempre farlo... naturalmente però parti svantaggiata rispetto alle schiere di casalinghe che ecc... ecc...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranqui, ragazza, puoi sempre farlo... naturalmente però parti svantaggiata rispetto alle schiere di casalinghe che ecc... ecc...


e vabbè....ma dalla mia parte c'è che sono irresistibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè....ma dalla mia parte c'è che sono irresistibile


Lo sei... infatti non hai bisogno di FB!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma solo io non mi sono mai fatta una "scopata" grazie a facebook??????
> 
> ...............miiiiiiiiiiiiiii come sono anticaaaaaaaaaaaa :nuke:


ancora sei giovane...c'è tempo...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo sei... infatti non hai bisogno di FB!


:bacio:


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma solo io non mi sono mai fatta una "scopata" grazie a facebook??????
> 
> ...............miiiiiiiiiiiiiii come sono anticaaaaaaaaaaaa :nuke:



tranquilla guarda, nemmeno io...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> tranquilla guarda, nemmeno io...


 bè almeno non sono l'unica


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma come, non sapevi che qui è pieno di sosia dei grandi attori ?
> 
> Clooney e Bova non ci sono, però abbiamo Carlo Delle Piane, Alvaro Vitali, Bombolo, Jimmy il Fenomeno e Danny De Vito....


Azz io voglio conoscere Jimmy il fenomeno perchè non l'ho mai visto!!!!



OT..caspita ma una qui non si può allontanare un attimo per cucinare e lavare due piatti che si ritrova 100 pag. da leggere...:carneval:


Comunque premesso che Clooney non mi dice niente e Bova non me lo diceva, finchè una sera eravamo ad un concerto insieme, a un certo punto hanno dovuto fallo allontanare causa donne impazzite che lo avevano letteralmente assalito....
Io mi ero alzata dal posto mi sono trovata sulla sua"strada" mentre i bodyguard lo scortavano fuori...mi ha guardato sorriso e dato due baci....
Completamente diverso da come lo vedete in tv, capelli brezzolati, barba incolta e cappellino....beh diciamo che ho gradito!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Azz io voglio conoscere Jimmy il fenomeno perchè non l'ho mai visto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche Carlo Delle Piane dal vivo è completamente diverso.....

...... fa cagare ancora di più..... :singleeye::mrgreen::singleeye::mrgreen::singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Hiro..sappiamo benissimo che da mondo e mondo,il bello e il brutto nell'uomo sono molto relativi.Non tutte le donne corrono dietro al palestrato,o al clooney......



Vero! Confermo, non ho mai avuto ragazzi "belli", per le altre ma lo erano per me!
Mia madre stessa una volta mi disse L. non è bello e idem le mie amiche che hanno visto il deficiente per cui sono qui....ogni volta che lo facevo vedere a qualcuna mi dicevano che potevo permettermi molto di più....

Si dice che l'amore è cieco...e non solo per una questione fisica! Ma proprio nel senso che quando qualcuno ci "comunica" determinate sensazioni si tende a non vedere il resto!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di quelle che io definisco "la ragazza della porCa accanto"


no stufa da 24 anni da 24 anni di matrimonio e un marito lo fa raramente...cosi'ogni tanto esce dalla routine


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Vero! Confermo, non ho mai avuto ragazzi "belli", per le altre ma lo erano per me!
> Mia madre stessa una volta mi disse L. non è bello e idem le mie amiche che hanno visto il deficiente per cui sono qui....ogni volta che lo facevo vedere a qualcuna mi dicevano che potevo permettermi molto di più....
> 
> Si dice che l'amore è cieco...e non solo per una questione fisica! Ma proprio nel senso che quando qualcuno ci "comunica" determinate sensazioni si tende a non vedere il resto!


nel profilo del sito in cui andavo,ho scritto che le bellissime vuote non interessavano,la prima cosa e'la testa.A maggior ragione in un'uomo...contano altre qualita'..certo che se uno e'il Foco d'India hai voglia...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè è uno dei mezzi del deboscio contemporaneo... grazie a questo e agli elettrodomestici, schiere intere di casalinghe hanno un sacco di tempo per atteggiarsi a Messalina: io propongo di abolire gli elettrodomestici, se ne avrebbe anche un ritorno in termini di risparmio e di rispetto dell'ambiente. Inoltre, la donna, se è a casa, la si deve tenere impegnata perchè si sa che fu Eva a commettere il peccato originale. Aggiungerei anche che l'ozio è il padre dei vizi, per concludere.



Io invece propongo il rogo per le streghe che incantano gli uomini....poveri indifesi e deboli che, poverini non riescono a non cedere alla carne e costretti così a tradire le povere mogli che amano dal profondo del cuore.....ma per gli incantesimi che queste donnacce gli fanno!
Al rogo circe e tutte le circensi:rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma solo io non mi sono mai fatta una "scopata" grazie a facebook??????
> 
> ...............miiiiiiiiiiiiiii come sono anticaaaaaaaaaaaa :nuke:




Simy, siamo in due!!!! Tranquilla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io invece propongo il rogo per le streghe che incantano gli uomini....poveri indifesi e deboli che, poverini non riescono a non cedere alla carne e costretti così a tradire le povere mogli che amano dal profondo del cuore.....ma per gli incantesimi che queste donnacce gli fanno!
> Al rogo circe e tutte le circensi:rotfl:


:giudice:aggiudicato alla signorina dalle graziose corna rosse


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Anche Carlo Delle Piane dal vivo è completamente diverso.....
> 
> ...... fa cagare ancora di più..... :singleeye::mrgreen::singleeye::mrgreen::singleeye::mrgreen:




mai avuto la fortuna di incontrarlo!


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> mai avuto la fortuna di incontrarlo!


Te le fortune te le scegli, mi sa ..... il Raoul si, il Carletto no.... ma guarda caso !!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Simy, siamo in due!!!! Tranquilla!


3! anche Lostris si è unita al gruppo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel profilo del sito in cui andavo,ho scritto che le bellissime vuote non interessavano,la prima cosa e'la testa.A maggior ragione in un'uomo...contano altre qualita'..certo che se uno e'il Foco d'India hai voglia...



lothar, stavo prenotando una visita al Cenacolo di Leonardo Da Vinci, puoi essere interessato, prendo un biglietto anche per te?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Te le fortune te le scegli, mi sa ..... il Raoul si, il Carletto no.... ma guarda caso !!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si vede che non frequentiamo gli stessi concerti, mica è colpa mia!!!

Oppure magari il Carletto semplicemente non vive a Roma???Chissà!


Però ho incontrato Lucia Annunziata da un parrucchiere in centro a Roma, visto che siete attratti dai cervelli delle donne, vi posso suggerire dove incontrarla!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 3! anche Lostris si è unita al gruppo!


4


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 4


ecco adesso voglio vedere Cheater e le sue statistiche cosa hanno da dire :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
visto quante siamo Cheat????????????????????????????????????????? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

*sei ehm 5*

devo dirlo...o era scontato?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 4


sta a vedere che non l'ha fatto nessuno... 7 comunque


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco adesso voglio vedere Cheater e le sue statistiche cosa hanno da dire :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> visto quante siamo Cheat????????????????????????????????????????? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> :mrgreen:


Te lo dico io, risponderà che noi non rientriamo nella statistica, perchè non siamo casalinghe disperate! Lavoriamo! Questa era la classifica per sole casalinghe!


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sta a vedere che non l'ha fatto nessuno... 7 comunque


no, sei.....avevo corretto mentre correggevi:rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Si vede che non frequentiamo gli stessi concerti, mica è colpa mia!!!
> 
> Oppure magari il Carletto semplicemente non vive a Roma???Chissà!
> 
> ...


Scherzi ? Io una cena con una donna così la prenoterei subito !!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sei.....avevo corretto metre correggevi:rotfl:


ok ok... 6 tra queste quante casalinghe?


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok ok... 6 tra queste quante casalinghe?


mi sa nessuna...... :unhappy: dai su non mi dite che ha vinto Cheat!!!


----------



## free (4 Gennaio 2012)

7

non sono nemmeno su fb...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, risponderà che noi non rientriamo nella statistica, perchè non siamo casalinghe disperate! Lavoriamo! Questa era la classifica per sole casalinghe!


Uffa la rete lenta... allora, la statistica vale solo per le casalinghe che, per saggezza popolare:
se la fanno col postino
se la fanno con qualunque artigiano che passi nelle vicinanze di casa
anche in parrocchia scherzano niente

... adesso le abbiamo fornite anche di alte tecnologie di comunicazione... mi sa che noi donne lavoratrici saremo la vera vittima di questa lotta di classe!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Scherzi ? Io una cena con una donna così la prenoterei subito !!!!


No no sono seria, ero davvero seduta accanto a lei dal parrucchiere lei per la chioma, io però per lavoro! Un taglio di capelli in qui saloni costa più del mio stipendio netto!:mrgreen:
:carneval:
In questo senso più che casalinga disperata sono lavoratrice sottopagata!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok ok... 6 tra queste quante casalinghe?


credo zero...esistono ancora?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok ok... 6 tra queste quante casalinghe?



Mi spiace io ho fatto un pò la Cenerentola, in questi giorni ma nulla di più.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io invece propongo il rogo per le streghe che incantano gli uomini....poveri indifesi e deboli che, poverini non riescono a non cedere alla carne e costretti così a tradire le povere mogli che amano dal profondo del cuore.....ma per gli incantesimi che queste donnacce gli fanno!
> Al rogo circe e tutte le circensi:rotfl:


E i circoncisi ? auahahahahaha chiedo scusa auahaahahaha


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uffa la rete lenta... allora, la statistica vale solo per le casalinghe che, per saggezza popolare:
> se la fanno col postino
> se la fanno con qualunque artigiano che passi nelle vicinanze di casa
> anche in parrocchia scherzano niente
> ...


MI sa che siete perdenti in quanto a tempo libero. Chiedete un DDL di pari opportunità !!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> MI sa che siete perdenti in quanto a tempo libero. Chiedete un DDL di pari opportunità !!!!!


Meno male che pare che sui luoghi di lavoro... ma shhh... non diciamolo alle casalinghe...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

La tecnologia non è slegata dalle intenzioni delle persone


Ho detto un'ovvietà?


:mexican:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meno male che pare che sui luoghi di lavoro... ma shhh... non diciamolo alle casalinghe...






Quella è un'altra statistica ma io sono fuori pure da quella....e che cavolo! Manco a lavoro concludo!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Se continuate mi converto e divento un ibrido di lothar ed il conte .......:mexican::condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La tecnologia non è slegata dalle intenzioni delle persone
> 
> 
> Ho detto un'ovvietà?
> ...


Naa hai solo detto che adesso si usano altri mezzi :up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?



Semplicissimo.. te lo spiego io.
 la fb-scopata è la fb-scopata. la scopata è la scopata. sono stato chiaro spero


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se continuate mi converto e divento un ibrido di lothar ed il conte .......:mexican::condom:


Ma anche no, grazie


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?


Ah bò....io fb-scopata non l'ho mai fatta.... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?


La sconosciuta di fb o altro e'piu'sicura,io poi in questo paesello che tu conosci bene,sono sorvegliato,non potrei fare un bel niente,Perche'quando mi sono azzardato..e'stato subito segnalato a casa.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco adesso voglio vedere Cheater e le sue statistiche cosa hanno da dire :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> visto quante siamo Cheat????????????????????????????????????????? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> :mrgreen:


e che significa???

mica faccio lo statistico di facebook...non importa la provenienza del tradimento...

immagina 20anni fa quanto era bello...scena tipo film "fratelli d'italia" in cui Jerry Calà mette bigliettino da visita su Sabrina Salerno's Tette...e quella prima offesissima, dopo qualche giorno chiama 

oggi è facile facile...basta googolare la persona in causa e trovi subito FB, twitter, email, e altre boiate...

cioè...facile trombazzare, ma prima era più affascinante...non l'ho vissuto, ero troppo piccolo


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no, grazie


Ti odio almeno quanto odio la buonanima di mia suocera!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che significa???
> 
> mica faccio lo statistico di facebook...non importa la provenienza del tradimento...
> 
> ...


Come hai ragione.... purtroppo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che significa???
> 
> mica faccio lo statistico di facebook...non importa la provenienza del tradimento...
> 
> ...



ma che cazzata, scusa...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che significa???
> 
> mica faccio lo statistico di facebook...non importa la provenienza del tradimento...
> 
> ...


anche questo è vero...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cazzata, scusa...


ti rispondo così:

he's just a kind of man, you hear about, who leaves is family for, an easy out...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti rispondo così:
> 
> he's just a kind of man, you hear about, who leaves is family for, an easy out...


FERMI TUTTI CERCO LA TRADUZIONE 

GRAZIE


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> FERMI TUTTI CERCO LA TRADUZIONE
> 
> GRAZIE


Minchia!! potete scrivere eh.. scherzavo io!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Minchia!! potete scrivere eh.. scherzavo io!


tradurre...troppo banale...

prima ascoltala (è una canzone) e poi magari dopo qualche ascolto cerchi la traduzione...

...oppure scrivi "Hollow Years dei Dream Theater" e su google trovi in 3 secondi


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


ciao,
ma sì.. saranno state chiacchiere da bar, solo parole.
oltretutto per quale motivo pur essendo lui così vicino a lei geograficmente non si sono mai incontrati?    
ma questa è una domanda sbagliata, la vera domanda è : è positivo o meno che lui abiti così vicino? 
ti rispondo io, è una buona cosa perchè significa che tua moglie ha "Scelto" di non incontrarlo.  significa che lei non voleva andare oltre alla banale mezz'ora di chattata cazzeggiando.  questo amante virtuale poi è diversissimo da te, cosa che a maggior ragione dovrebbe farti capire come tua moglie non possa in alcun modo interessarsi a lui. 
tra l'altro, lei ha già troncato tutto quindi si era stufata anche di quel gioco, si vede che lui è piuttosto noioso e si vede che tua moglie ha già tutto quello di cui ha bisogno. (lo sai capisce dalle prime righe del tuo topic)
può anche essere che lui abbia utilizzato falsi dati e in realtà sia un brutto nano alto 1,30 m 
 non mi pare il caso di fare drammi, a presto


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?


la differenza sta nel desiderio mirato alla scopata , cosa che magari non è obbligatoria nella conoscenza casuale e (magari)fulminante  del secondo caso.
più fredda , raziocinante ..dall'apparente squallore.poi , non sarà così per tutti


----------



## Silver (4 Gennaio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;867911 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao,
> ma sì.. saranno state chiacchiere da bar, solo parole.
> oltretutto per quale motivo pur essendo lui così vicino a lei geograficmente non si sono mai incontrati?
> ma questa è una domanda sbagliata, la vera domanda è : è positivo o meno che lui abiti così vicino?
> ...



E chi puo' dire che non si siano incontrati fisicamente e poi scambiati i profili su FB? A volte a pensare male.....
SILVER


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra la fb-scopata e la scopata?


beh... la premeditazione e la possibilità di scelta, no? Come andare a prostitute ma è gratis. ATTENZIONE: il primo che dice che alle prostitute non si parla... il problema è ovviamente che gli uomini alle prostitute hanno sempre detto pure troppo, da cui il termine.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Silver ha detto:


> E chi puo' dire che non si siano incontrati fisicamente e poi scambiati i profili su FB? A volte a pensare male.....
> SILVER


no no, per me è scontato che si siano visti chissà quante volte...magari non hanno ancora trombato ma almeno di vista prima si conoscevano...troppo coincidenza sarebbe amici su FB senza conoscersi ma abitare vicini di casa...

comunque secondo me la trombatella c'è stata...ma essendo il tipo palestrato magari si imbottisce anche di sostanze dopanti che, si sà, bloccano il "volatile" e quindi la signora ha declinato i seguenti inviti 

comunque viva FB va...la mia american story da li nasce...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... la premeditazione e la possibilità di scelta, no? Come andare a prostitute ma è gratis. ATTENZIONE: il primo che dice che alle prostitute non si parla... il problema è ovviamente che gli uomini alle prostitute hanno sempre detto pure troppo, da cui il termine.


fammi capire: sostienti che FB sia un luogo dove trombare/tradire/conoscere femmine ecc...???

cioè vedi in FB solo ed esclusivamente un porcile??? spero di aver capito male, perchè pensavo che fosse rimasto solo mio padre a pensare cose tipo "ahhh sta televisione, ah sti computer, ah sti telefoni...tutte puttane e magnaccia"
:mrgreen: mitico papà


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fammi capire: sostienti che FB sia un luogo dove trombare/tradire/conoscere femmine ecc...???
> 
> cioè vedi in FB solo ed esclusivamente un porcile??? spero di aver capito male, perchè pensavo che fosse rimasto solo mio padre a pensare cose tipo "ahhh sta televisione, ah sti computer, ah sti telefoni...tutte puttane e magnaccia"
> :mrgreen: mitico papà


Io ci lavoro, in rete. Da quando esiste.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

in effetti mi rendo conto di aver pensato più che altro alle chat apposite e non a fb


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

io celo, la fb-scopata




comunque non nasce come fb-scopata, dai!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti mi rendo conto di aver pensato più che altro alle chat apposite e non a fb


cara MInerva fb non credo sia luogo per farsi delle storie,innanzitutto come fai scusa?clicchi su un nome a caso??nelle chat,clicchi la citta',lo stao civile,e in un secondo le trovi.


----------



## free (4 Gennaio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;867911 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao,
> ma sì.. saranno state* chiacchiere da bar*, solo parole.
> oltretutto per quale motivo pur essendo lui così vicino a lei geograficmente non si sono mai incontrati?
> ma questa è una domanda sbagliata, la vera domanda è : è positivo o meno che lui abiti così vicino?
> ...



colgo l'occasione per spezzare una lancia a favore del buon vecchio bar, luogo ameno reale e non virtuale, altro che fb!

anzi, più bar è, meglio è! staccatevi dal pc e ritornate al bar, ora è pure inverno, che c'è di meglio per cazzeggiare, guardarsi in giro, conoscere, chiacchierare on line a qualsiasi ora? e d'estate mettetevi ai tavolini fuori e fumatevi pure una siga!


----------



## Silver (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti mi rendo conto di aver pensato più che altro alle chat apposite e non a fb


 Io ho cancellato il mio profilo da FB, troppo logorante, da usare con cautela perche' le storie si sprecano...., mi dicono che ultimamente e' stata inserita la possibilita' di comunicare con la web....

Silver


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara MInerva fb non credo sia luogo per farsi delle storie,innanzitutto come fai scusa?clicchi su un nome a caso??nelle chat,clicchi la citta',lo stao civile,e in un secondo le trovi.


vero, ho ceffato di brutto:mrgreen:


----------



## SILVER (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara MInerva fb non credo sia luogo per farsi delle storie,innanzitutto come fai scusa?clicchi su un nome a caso??nelle chat,clicchi la citta',lo stao civile,e in un secondo le trovi.


Te le fai Lothar, meglio che in chat...guardi il profilo con annesse foto, spulci tra gli amici...mandi la richiesta e inizi a messaggiare


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

SILVER ha detto:


> Te le fai Lothar, meglio che in chat...guardi il profilo con annesse foto, spulci tra gli amici...mandi la richiesta e inizi a messaggiare


su FB puoi puntare a farti la tipa che già conosci, oppure l'amica dell'amico...

cioè conoscere persone da zero è sempre più difficile...

non è il luogo adatto, non mancano chat libere dove conoscere gente per trombare...lo spirito facebook è molto diverso


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti mi rendo conto di aver pensato più che altro alle chat apposite e non a fb


Ma anche chat non apposite... e FB come social network non è neppure il più utilizzato per certe attività.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

SILVER ha detto:


> Te le fai Lothar, meglio che in chat...guardi il profilo con annesse foto, spulci tra gli amici...mandi la richiesta e inizi a messaggiare



si pero'in chat il perche'siano li'e'certo.....su fb tante vanno per latri motivi.Pero'mi hai dato un'idea....solo che io li'ci sono come qua',un nick nessuna foto....difficilino ma gia'l'idea mi piace


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quella è un'altra statistica ma io sono fuori pure da quella....e che cavolo! Manco a lavoro concludo!


Io lavoro in un'azienda con il 90% di donne....


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si pero'in chat il perche'siano li'e'certo.....su fb tante vanno per latri motivi.Pero'mi hai dato un'idea....solo che io li'ci sono come qua',un nick nessuna foto....difficilino ma gia'l'idea mi piace


dicci, dicci...vecchio porco :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un'azienda con il 90% di donne....


io con il 90 % di uomini....ma è uguale :unhappy:


----------



## Silver (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> su FB puoi puntare a farti la tipa che già conosci, oppure l'amica dell'amico...
> 
> cioè conoscere persone da zero è sempre più difficile...
> 
> non è il luogo adatto, non mancano chat libere dove conoscere gente per trombare...lo spirito facebook è molto diverso




E' vero , la trombata non e' immediata come in chat ma se trovi alcuni profili giusti ci riesci, e' molto piu' intrigante perche' puoi vedere la sua bacheca, quello che pubblica e col tempo.....

Silver


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si pero'in chat il perche'siano li'e'certo.....su fb tante vanno per latri motivi.Pero'mi hai dato un'idea....solo che io li'ci sono come qua',*un nick nessuna foto*....difficilino ma gia'l'idea mi piace


:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma anche chat non apposite... e FB come social network non è neppure il più utilizzato per certe attività.


ha ragione chiara: sono obsoleta.mi ritiro da questo cul de sac


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo è quello che lei mi ha detto: ho bisogno anch'io di un mio piccolo spazio di qualcosa che sia solo ed esclusivamente mio ,mi bastava parlare,sapevo che dall'altra parte c'era *una persona molto simile a me. *
> 
> Io, come marito, detto in tutta franchezza, faccio un discreta fatica ad accettare questa cosa... Sarà un limite mio.


Ciao, dietro a un pc è molto facile fingere di essere uguali (uguali in che modo poi?) per poter andare in meta. Probabilmente tua moglie si sentiva trascurata e aveva solo voglia di qualcuno che la corteggiasse, che la facesse sentire desiderata. Questa cosa del mancato desiderio svanisce presto nelle coppie. Prova a corteggiarla tu, sorprendila, e vedrai che non accetterà più caramelle dagli sconosciuti...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


Non ho letto tutto, troppo lungo il thread.
Una volta ho fatto sesso con una ragazza tramite chatt...
Una cazzata naturalmente, cominciata per gioco e partita da lei.
E siccome mi diceva certe cose, naturalmente io avrei accettato e desiderato sesso vero (ero single, e non mi povevo problemi).
Lei invece giocava: dato di fatto, una che fa così per me è malata di mente. Se poi non lo fa davvero.
A prescindere: ma che, sei scema? Sì
Poi bisogna vedere ogni caso. Magari in questo c'era la volontà di tua moglia, ma lei ha smentito per ragioni diplomatiche. Eh, mica sono stupida io, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ragione chiara: sono obsoleta.mi ritiro da questo cul de sac


Viva la old-economy!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io con il 90 % di uomini....ma è uguale :unhappy:


cominciate a prenderci gusto con le percentuali ehh???

IL MIO MONDO...LE MIE STATISTICHE


----------



## Silver (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dicci, dicci...vecchio porco :rotfl:



Ho un amico che ha iniziato una storia a distanza 200Km, poi si sono mollati, entrambi sposati con prole, si incontravano 2 volte al mese in Motel...Su FB c'e' il fascino della conquista, ci si conosce lentamente e non e' scontato come in chat


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io con il 90 % di uomini....ma è uguale :unhappy:


Ideonaaa!! :w00t:
Facciamo un gemellaggio!!! Almeno un po' di acidume se ne va!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Silver ha detto:


> Ho un amico che ha iniziato una storia a distanza 200Km, poi si sono mollati, entrambi sposati con prole, si incontravano 2 volte al mese in Motel...Su FB c'e' il fascino della conquista, ci si conosce lentamente e non e' scontato come in chat


infatti...io sono stato 3 mesi a chattare e parlare in inglese tra FB, skype, sms, email, bump, viber, whatsapp...

poi l'incontro...poi di nuovo tutto d'accapo...poi di nuovo incontro...poi di nuovo...

...vedi che è stressante...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ideonaaa!! :w00t:
> Facciamo un gemellaggio!!! Almeno un po' di acidume se ne va!


se po' fà! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che il sesso virtuale sia per gli sfigati, per ciccioni insicuri o cessi con problemi...*quando 2 piacenti persone si danno al sesso virtuale è perchè hanno o vogliono avere qualcosa di reale con questa persona...*


Quoto, altrimenti si è malati di mente


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.



ma a che punto esattamente il mondo è crollato?
Quando hai intercettato i messaggi.

O quando le hai chiesto spiegazioni e lei ti ha risposto??


----------



## Silver (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si pero'in chat il perche'siano li'e'certo.....su fb tante vanno per latri motivi.Pero'mi hai dato un'idea....solo che io li'ci sono come qua',un nick nessuna foto....difficilino ma gia'l'idea mi piace


Non serve la foto su FB, la invii su richiesta qualche giorno prima dell'incontro...ma adesso non serve in quanto c'e' la web...ma puoi sempre dire che non funziona o che hai un pc vecchio. Parti con un nome : Antonietta, ti si apre la schermata con i profili e scegli, poi vai su Maria....buona fortuna   Silver


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Silver ha detto:


> Non serve la foto su FB, la invii su richiesta qualche giorno prima dell'incontro...ma adesso non serve in quanto c'e' la web...ma puoi sempre dire che non funziona o che hai un pc vecchio. Parti con un nome : Antonietta, ti si apre la schermata con i profili e scegli, poi vai su Maria....buona fortuna Silver


ma che è un'associazione a delinquere!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, per me è scontato che si siano visti chissà quante volte...magari non hanno ancora trombato ma almeno di vista prima si conoscevano...troppo coincidenza sarebbe amici su FB senza conoscersi ma abitare vicini di casa...
> 
> comunque secondo me la trombatella c'è stata...ma essendo il tipo palestrato magari si imbottisce anche di sostanze dopanti che, si sà, bloccano il "volatile" e quindi la signora ha declinato i seguenti inviti
> 
> comunque viva FB va...*la mia american story da li nasce...*



Scusate l'ignoranza ma....su FB non aggiungi gli amici i conoscenti ecc...?
Oppure avete profili aperti ed accettate amicizie da chiunque vene faccia richiesta?

O conoscete queste persone altrove, vedi le chat e poi le aggiungete alle amicizie su FB????


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma a che punto esattamente il mondo è crollato?
> Quando hai intercettato i messaggi.
> 
> O quando le hai chiesto spiegazioni e lei ti ha risposto??


Beh, logicamente quando intercetti.
Il resto diventa una *farsa*, con la verità nebulosa che ti squaglia la testa.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Gennaio 2012)

ICQ vale ? Esiste ancora ?

Era l'antenato di MSN. Aveva una community immensa. Io grazie ad ICQ e quindi alla chat ho conosciuto un sacco di persone, fatto dei viaggi molto interessanti, e, perchè no, delle sane e immense scopate....

In genere non ero io che cercavo, nel senso che c'era la possibilità di metterti in modalità disponibile per quella che si chiamava la Random Chat, e chi aveva voglia di chiacchierare basta che cliccava sull'opzione "Damme il primo che trovi disponibile alla random chat" (non fate gli schizzinosi, libera traduzione dall'inglese) e tac......partiva la sessione di chat......

Io ogni tanto mi divertivo pure a mettere i criteri di ricerca più assurdi in quelle che venivano chiamate White Pages: cose del tipo (30 anni), linguaggio: Inglese - Italiano - Origine: Venezuela - Residenza: Helsinki....(che cazzo ci starà a fare una venezuelana di 30 anni che parla italiano a Helsinki ????) 

Bei tempi. Poi sò diventato grande


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza ma....su FB non aggiungi gli amici i conoscenti ecc...?
> Oppure avete profili aperti ed accettate amicizie da chiunque vene faccia richiesta?
> 
> O conoscete queste persone altrove, vedi le chat e poi le aggiungete alle amicizie su FB????


premesso che la richiesta amicizia di una bella ragazza non si rifiuta mai...

comunque nel mio caso c'era un motivo molto particolare per cui nascesse questa richiesta amicizia...non sto qui a dirtelo in pubblico però c'era...non ci siamo cercati a caso e avevamo già qualche conoscenza in comune, e ripeto non casuale...


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, altrimenti si è malati di mente


Secondo me diventa malattia se è l'unico modo per eccitarsi. Altrimenti è soltanto squallido. Magari si scopa virtualmente con la sconosciuta/sconosciuto mentre la/il partner ufficiale dorme nella stanza accanto... mon dieu...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza ma....*su FB non aggiungi gli amici i conoscenti *ecc...?
> Oppure avete profili aperti ed accettate amicizie da chiunque vene faccia richiesta?
> 
> O conoscete queste persone altrove, vedi le chat e poi le aggiungete alle amicizie su FB????


in realtà dovrebbe essere cosi! 
io solo una volta ho accettato l'amicizia da uno che non conoscevo....che mi aveva mandato un messaggio privato...ma nel giro di 24 ore l'ho cancellato!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SILVER (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti...io sono stato 3 mesi a chattare e parlare in inglese tra FB, skype, sms, email, bump, viber, whatsapp...
> 
> poi l'incontro...poi di nuovo tutto d'accapo...poi di nuovo incontro...poi di nuovo...
> 
> ...vedi che è stressante...:unhappy:



E' moolto stressante!! crea dipendenza assoluta, meglio staccare ogni tanto e rinnovarsi


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un'azienda con il 90% di donne....


Io no! Quando sono arrivata c'era solo la segretaria, adesso hanno preso anche un'altra ragazza! Entrambe però si occupano di amministrativo, come tecnico sono l'unica donna e tutti maschietti
Ma "felicemente" fidanzati, sposati, padri di famiglia.....se hanno avventure sicuramente le vanno a cercare altrove, perchè l'ufficio è davvero piccolo! Siamo 14/15 in tutto.

Boh o forse sono io che sono fuori da queste storie che neanche ci penso.....perchè a volte è anche predisposizione mentale!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *premesso che la richiesta amicizia di una bella ragazza non si rifiuta mai*...
> 
> comunque nel mio caso c'era un motivo molto particolare per cui nascesse questa richiesta amicizia...non sto qui a dirtelo in pubblico però c'era...non ci siamo cercati a caso e avevamo già qualche conoscenza in comune, e ripeto non casuale...


Ammetto che una volta anch'io ho accettato la richiesta di amicizia di un ragazzo che non conoscevo (cosa che non faccio mai)... troppo carino


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me diventa malattia se è l'unico modo per eccitarsi. Altrimenti è soltanto squallido. Magari si scopa virtualmente con la sconosciuta/sconosciuto mentre la/il partner ufficiale dorme nella stanza accanto... mon dieu...


io non faccio il moralista...per me nel 2012 c'è anche il sesso virtuale...

ma lo trovo squallido e per sfigati se è fine a se stesso...cioè un conto è farlo con la tipa che sta lontana ma saltuariamente ti scopi, oppure con fidanzata/moglie che si trova distante per qualsiasi ragione...

...un conto è la storia eccitante che nasce improvvisa, nella quale tutti e 2 avete prima o poi l'intenzione di vedervi...ma farlo e dirsi "no, sesso vero mai" mi sa di pagliacciata...in fondo già stai tradendo se è questo il punto, almeno fallo bene!!!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me diventa malattia se è l'unico modo per eccitarsi. Altrimenti è soltanto squallido. Magari si scopa virtualmente con la sconosciuta/sconosciuto mentre la/il partner ufficiale dorme nella stanza accanto... mon dieu...


Questa cosa ha senso solo se vi è dopo un incontro.
Se una persona vuole masturbarsi va nei siti porno.
Non tramite due parole in croce in una chat... che non vedi nemmeno nulla, metà del tempo la passi a pensare cosa scrivere e l'altra metà a toccarti... se ti tocchi...
Infatti, io penso:

-uno dei due è malato di mente (o la moglie o l'altro), mentre l'altro vorrebbe l'incontro
-entrambi vogliono anche l'incontro
-entrambi malati di mente: internateli (maturità dove sei...)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> premesso che la richiesta amicizia di una bella ragazza non si rifiuta mai...
> 
> comunque nel mio caso c'era un motivo molto particolare per cui nascesse questa richiesta amicizia...non sto qui a dirtelo in pubblico però c'era...non ci siamo cercati a caso e avevamo già qualche conoscenza in comune, e ripeto non casuale...



Non mi interessava il dettaglio, solo che appunto confermassi che su Fb i contatti nascono anche da conoscenze! Per esempio amici di amici ecc....


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque, se quello è un bell'uomo, va in palestra ecc... quello sicuramente voleva concludere...
Quindi:

o la moglie anche (e lo hanno pure fatto), o la moglie deve crescere ancora di una 50ina di anni... di cervello


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non mi interessava il dettaglio, solo che appunto confermassi che su Fb i contatti nascono anche da conoscenze! Per esempio amici di amici ecc....


assolutamente si...amici di amici, oppure metti il nome di una persona...oddio, puoi cercare con vari parametri e puoi anche avere un profilo libero in modo da essere trovato da chiunque...

...ma solitamente un po' tutti ormai tendono ad evitare di accettare richieste di amicizia da gente totalmente sconosciuta...facebook non è una chat, ma un luogo pieno di informazioni personali...chi usa un po' di cervello evita di dare amicizia "ad minkiam"...

e comunque, approfitto per consigliare, FB è pieno di funzioni di sicurezza particolare...cosa e a chi fare vedere cosa, sfruttatele perchè non si scherza


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non faccio il moralista...per me nel 2012 c'è anche il sesso virtuale...
> 
> ma lo trovo squallido e per sfigati se è fine a se stesso...cioè un conto è farlo con la tipa che sta lontana ma saltuariamente ti scopi, oppure con fidanzata/moglie che si trova distante per qualsiasi ragione...
> 
> ...un conto è la storia eccitante che nasce improvvisa, nella quale tutti e 2 avete prima o poi l'intenzione di vedervi...ma farlo e dirsi "no, sesso vero mai" mi sa di pagliacciata...in fondo già stai tradendo se è questo il punto, almeno fallo bene!!!


Prima il reale e poi, nel caso, se c'è la distanza, va bene pure il virtuale. Ma mica serve facebook, i modi sono tanti...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, logicamente quando intercetti.
> Il resto diventa una *farsa*, con la verità nebulosa che ti squaglia la testa.



non credo sia cosi logico
almeno per me. 
Tu scopri chiedi hai le risposte problema risolto

oppure tu scopri chiedi le risposte non ti soddisfano problema non risolto
anzi peggiorato
ti ritrovi un paranoico sospettoso che ti stressa
stressa un giorno strssa due poi ti mando anche un po a cagare eh!!
Poi una frignata su cosa mai hai potuto sbagliare.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Prima il reale e poi, nel caso, se c'è la distanza, va bene pure il virtuale. Ma mica serve facebook, i modi sono tanti...


anche al contrario...ci stanno un po' di porcate online prima del fatidico incontro...ma non ha senso fermarsi al virtuale...

cioè, tu donna così facendo ti vuoi sentire troia ma farti chiamare santa??? eehhhhh no...non si può, non si può...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Silver ha detto:


> Non serve la foto su FB, la invii su richiesta qualche giorno prima dell'incontro...ma adesso non serve in quanto c'e' la web...ma puoi sempre dire che non funziona o che hai un pc vecchio. *Parti con un nome : Antonietta, ti si apre la schermata con i profili e scegli, poi vai su Maria....*buona fortuna   Silver



Silver mi ispiri idee malvagie....ahahahaha!

Uomini di FB ho bisogno del vostro aiuto....ahahahaha......:w00t:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non credo sia cosi logico
> almeno per me.
> *Tu scopri chiedi hai le risposte problema risolto*
> 
> ...


Il problema è che qui non scopri *una chiacchierata in chat*. Ma sesso a parole.
E per arrivare a questo o si è passati forse per una prima fase conoscitiva (e quindi i due hanno già chattato da tempo), o si "ricordano" di vedersi anche nel mondo reale.
Peggio se non vi è stato un approfondimento prima: è il caso del maschio che vuole scopare, e della femmina oca, che invece di dire "come ti permetti", ci sta...
E' una chiaccherata che va ben oltre.
Questo già fulmina il compagno.
Poi le domande che verranno... al limite ti possono fare più male (lei mente, lei dice la verità ma sai che potrebbe rifarlo, quindi mente lo stesso).
Cioè, non è un problema che si risolve così: ti rimane sempre dentro un aspetto della tua vita che da quel momento viene allo scoperto. Nemmeno lo immaginavi. Ora lo puoi immaginare. Lei fa anche queste cose...
Ripeto, il mondo ti crolla dopo cha hai visto la chiacchierata porno.
Magari poi cerchi di farti strada tra quelle che senti le tue macerie ( e che sono le tue)


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Silver ha detto:


> Non serve la foto su FB, la invii su richiesta qualche giorno prima dell'incontro...ma adesso non serve in quanto c'e' la web...ma puoi sempre dire che non funziona o che hai un pc vecchio. Parti con un nome : Antonietta, ti si apre la schermata con i profili e scegli, poi vai su Maria....buona fortuna Silver


A buon rendere Silver,grazie!!Ultima cosa si puo'mettere il filtro della citta'???cioe'una sola??


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> anche al contrario...ci stanno un po' di porcate online prima del fatidico incontro...ma non ha senso fermarsi al virtuale...
> 
> cioè, tu donna così facendo ti vuoi sentire troia ma farti chiamare santa??? eehhhhh no...non si può, non si può...


Ma io parlavo di impossibilità di fare sesso reale con il partner con cui lo fai, non con un partner occasionale. Ma io sono io, lo so che ci sono quelle che lo fanno, lo so .


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A buon rendere Silver,grazie!!Ultima cosa si puo'mettere il filtro della citta'???cioe'una sola??


ehm... occhio che ti chiudono l'account... fb non è un laghetto da pesca


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... occhio che ti chiudono l'account... *fb non è un laghetto da pesca*


Lo è in maniera indiretta, purtroppo


----------



## SILVER (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A buon rendere Silver,grazie!!Ultima cosa si puo'mettere il filtro della citta'???cioe'una sola??


No non e' possibile la citta' la vedrai se inserita nel profilo, e' un lavoro di ricerca.....chiedi l'amicizia e lentamente....buon lavoro!

Silver


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo è in maniera indiretta, purtroppo


Sì, ma dato che magari qualcuno si può allarmare parecchio(ci sono minorenni su FB e tanti), basta veramente poco perchè ti chiudano... o almeno bastava, fino a poco tempo fa


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema è che qui non scopri *una chiacchierata in chat*. Ma sesso a parole.
> E per arrivare a questo o si è passati forse per una prima fase conoscitiva (e quindi i due hanno già chattato da tempo), o si "ricordano" di vedersi anche nel mondo reale.
> Peggio se non vi è stato un approfondimento prima: è il caso del maschio che vuole scopare, e della femmina oca, che invece di dire "come ti permetti", ci sta...
> E' una chiaccherata che va ben oltre.
> ...


si ma cavoli 
ma cos'e tutto questo tabu sul sesso
io mi faccio delle tranquille chicchirate che possono andare a finire sul sesso con tutti
senza farmi tante seghe mentali 
e men che meno penso che mio marito se ne faccia se mi vede o pensa che scandalo addirittura intercetta dei messaggi
se si parla di ricette di cucina che ti mettono l'acquolina in bocca va bene
se altro che ti mette l'acquolina in bocca . .ahi ahi ti crolla il mondo


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ma che roba è il sesso virtuale, tramite facebook? Cioè, io mi sentirei un cretino . . . Sarò all'antica ma proprio non ci vedo niente di affascinante in tutto ciò. 

Di porcate si può parlare con qualsiasi mezzo di comunicazione ma . . . che senso ha se poi non si concretizza?


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma cavoli
> ma cos'e tutto questo tabu sul sesso
> io mi faccio delle tranquille chicchirate che possono andare a finire sul sesso con tutti
> senza farmi tante seghe mentali
> ...


Quindi tuo marito lo sa? E potrebbe capitare di farlo in contemporanea? Tu dal tuo pc e lui dal suo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che roba è il sesso virtuale, tramite facebook? Cioè, io mi sentirei un cretino . . . Sarò all'antica ma proprio non ci vedo niente di affascinante in tutto ciò.
> 
> Di porcate si può parlare con qualsiasi mezzo di comunicazione ma . . . che senso ha se poi non si concretizza?


Teorie dei grandi numeri... con più tipe ci provi, più è alta la probabilità che una ti dica di sì. Estremamente gratificante.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Teorie dei grandi numeri... con più tipe ci provi, più è alta la probabilità che una ti dica di sì. Estremamente gratificante.


E' proprio la teoria dei grandi numeri che non capisco, una vale l'altra. Poi certo si ama il partner ufficiale eh, ci mancherebbe


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Teorie dei grandi numeri... con più tipe ci provi, più è alta la probabilità che una ti dica di sì. Estremamente *gratificante*.


A me sembra frustrante e squallido. Allora tanto vale andare in un bar e buttarsi su una sconosciuta, almeno c'è la fisicità. Ma alla base di tutto, per quanto mi riguarda, c'è il fatto che mi sentirei veramente stupido.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che roba è il sesso virtuale, tramite facebook? Cioè, io mi sentirei un cretino . . . Sarò all'antica ma proprio non ci vedo niente di affascinante in tutto ciò.
> 
> Di porcate si può parlare con qualsiasi mezzo di comunicazione ma . . . che senso ha se poi non si concretizza?


un''amica''mi racconta che ci sono uomini che davanti alla web cam lo tirano fuori,,,pensa che bello spettacolino!!!

pare che poi sul''campo''tali fenomeni facciano pena,,,con infime prestazioni...lo sai amico no???dietro il pc tutti fenomeni..ma quando il gioco diventa reale..


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito lo sa? E potrebbe capitare di farlo in contemporanea? Tu dal tuo pc e lui dal suo?[/QUOTE]
> 
> senti io non so cosa potrebbe capitare non mi faccio sti problemi sarei gia in cura da uno pscicologo senno
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A me sembra frustrante e squallido. Allora tanto vale andare in un bar e buttarsi su una sconosciuta, almeno c'è la fisicità. Ma alla base di tutto, per quanto mi riguarda, c'è il fatto che mi sentirei veramente stupido.


Io l'ho paragonato all'andare a prostitute in effetti... poi ci sono dei simpatici risvolti quando questi ignari ragazzoni che vanno a cercare l'avventura capitano su un link sbagliato e gli arriva la polizia a casa...


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> un''amica''mi racconta che ci sono uomini che davanti alla web cam lo tirano fuori,,,pensa che bello spettacolino!!!
> 
> pare che poi sul''campo''tali fenomeni facciano pena,,,con infime prestazioni...lo sai amico no???*dietro il pc tutti fenomeni..ma quando il gioco diventa reale*..


Bah, se mai diventerò così giuro che me lo taglio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema è che qui non scopri una chiacchierata in chat. Ma sesso a parole.
> E per arrivare a questo o si è passati forse per una prima fase conoscitiva (e quindi i due hanno già chattato da tempo), o si "ricordano" di vedersi anche nel mondo reale.
> Peggio se non vi è stato un approfondimento prima: è il caso del maschio che vuole scopare, e *della femmina oca*, che invece di dire "come ti permetti", ci sta...
> E' una chiaccherata che va ben oltre.
> ...


E se fosse che anche la femmina, come il maschio, voglia scopare??


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E se fosse che anche la femmina, come il maschio, voglia scopare??


deve trovare un maschio oco, no?


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E se fosse che anche la femmina, come il maschio, voglia scopare??


Sì, sì, per me è intercambiabile.
Ma mi secca ogni volta scrivere cose tipo lui/lei, l'altro/a...


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

> senti io non so cosa potrebbe capitare non mi faccio sti problemi sarei gia in cura da uno pscicologo senno
> 
> cioe meglio scoprire che si e fatto una scopatina virtuale o non
> di una brutta malattia


ma perché scegliere fra queste sfighe?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???

non c'è niente di male...sempre, premesso, che la cosa sia accompagnata da sesso vero...che almeno il virtuale sia solo il preambolo del sesso vero, o la continuazione...

la cosa triste è quando si cerca propriamente "il sesso virtuale" cioè quando tra i due non c'è nulla...ma come ho scritto prima, è una cosa riservata a ciccioni e scherzi della natura vari...oppure ai maniaci

io l'ho anche fatto, ma non c'è stata una volta che poi non si concretizzasse in sesso vero


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???
> 
> non c'è niente di male...sempre, premesso, che la cosa sia accompagnata da sesso vero...che almeno il virtuale sia solo il preambolo del sesso vero, o la continuazione...
> 
> ...


scusa ma è un po fastidioso il tuo termine "ciccioni" 
ok caxzi miei se mi da fastidio

pero anche il piu figo del mondo se insopportsbile potrebbe trovarsi da solo con federica eh!


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???
> 
> non c'è niente di male...sempre, premesso, che la cosa sia accompagnata da sesso vero...che almeno il virtuale sia solo il preambolo del sesso vero, o la continuazione...
> 
> ...


 che mi auguro non essere handicappati e disabili altrimenti avresti oltrepassato la soglia di tutto il cattivo gusto.
altro che sesso virtuale


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma cavoli
> ma cos'e tutto questo tabu sul sesso
> io mi faccio delle tranquille chicchirate che possono andare a finire sul sesso con tutti
> senza farmi tante seghe mentali
> ...


Una cosa è una chiacchierata generica sul sesso (ma bisogna leggere eventuali frecciatine anche lì, se ci sono, verso l'altro).
Un'altra cosa è fare sesso via chat.
Ripeto, *è una boiata*, ma il sesso via chat *è scopare a parole*.
Ti faccio questo e quello, mi vuoi venire in ....? Ah, ancora ancora, tutto, mett..lo tutto, fino a... Ecc...

Capiti?
Roba da malati di mente.

E quando lo fai, o sei pazzo, o ti tocchi... quindi qualcosa di anomalo vi è...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???
> 
> non c'è niente di male...sempre, premesso, che la cosa sia accompagnata da sesso vero...che almeno il virtuale sia solo il preambolo del sesso vero, o la continuazione...
> 
> ...




bravo Cheater e'cosi'che si ''parla''.........ma sai quanti poveretti lo fanno solo virtuale oppure caricando troie alle notte.o peggio gay????lasciale scandalizzare...

o pensato che fb non lo tento neanche..e se poi la trovo a che mi serve??


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> deve trovare un maschio oco, no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Cheater e'cosi'che si ''parla''.........ma sai quanti poveretti lo fanno solo virtuale oppure caricando troie alle notte.*o peggio gay*????lasciale scandalizzare...
> 
> o pensato che fb non lo tento neanche..e se poi la trovo a che mi serve??



o peggio ancora: un gay ciccione!!!


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???
> 
> non c'è niente di male...sempre, premesso, che la cosa sia accompagnata da sesso vero...che almeno il virtuale sia solo il preambolo del sesso vero, o la continuazione...
> 
> ...


Prima del matrimonio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è una cosa riservata a ciccioni e scherzi della natura vari...


Fantastica questa frase... trasuda sensibilità, umiltà, rispetto per il prossimo...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fantastica questa frase... trasuda sensibilità, umiltà, rispetto per il prossimo...


Già, meglio pensarlo e basta...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che mi auguro non essere handicappati e disabili altrimenti avresti oltrepassato la soglia di tutto il cattivo gusto.
> altro che sesso virtuale


ma no dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Già, meglio pensarlo e basta...


Non ho mai pensato di nessuno che fosse uno scherzo della natura: di qualcuno ho pensato che fosse una sfiga per la natura


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Prima del matrimonio?


si si, anche con mia moglie stessa capitò per telefono...

e poi con l'americana...capirai...a tignitè


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fantastica questa frase... trasuda sensibilità, umiltà, rispetto per il prossimo...



Sbriciolata per sua stessa ammissione ti riporto cosa ha scritto :dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???

......*io l'ho anche fatto, ma non c'è stata una volta che poi non si concretizzasse in sesso vero




*​Ma solo lui ha concretizzato perchè figo....però ricorda Sbriciolata, lui ama sua moglie profondamente!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fantastica questa frase... trasuda sensibilità, umiltà, rispetto per il prossimo...


il tuo amore e rispetto per me è evidente...quasi imbarazzante :up:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata per sua stessa ammissione ti riporto cosa ha scritto :dai ragazzi...ma che sono tutti "scandalizzamenti" per un po' di porcate online???
> 
> ......*io l'ho anche fatto, ma non c'è stata una volta che poi non si concretizzasse in sesso vero
> 
> ...


non ho mai detto di avere fatto sesso virtuale dopo il matrimonio, escludendo la storia con la ragazza americana

prima di sposarmi si e come ho scritto prima anche con colei che poi ho sposato


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tuo amore e rispetto per me è evidente...quasi imbarazzante :up:


beh, se sono riuscita io  a farti sentire in imbarazzo  con questa frase pensa se qualcuno in questo forum fosse obeso o 'scherzo della natura' hai scritto, vero?


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le bellissime vuote non interessavano,la prima cosa e'la testa..


:rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> devo dirlo...o era scontato?:mrgreen:


anche io mi associo, mai fatto sesso-fb, ma era scontato, lampante :mrgreen:



Silver ha detto:


> Parti con un nome : Antonietta, ti si apre la schermata con i profili e scegli, poi vai su Maria...


suggerirei anche "vacca"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

Io con il tipo della FB-scopata non ho mai fatto sesso virtuale... sono passata subito al sesso reale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaa... meglio Maria... una bella ricerca su milioni di account e in mezzo ci sono un sacco di uomini... un bell'impallamento della pagina e ti passi la serata


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ho mai detto di avere fatto sesso virtuale dopo il matrimonio, escludendo la storia con la ragazza americana
> 
> prima di sposarmi si e come ho scritto prima anche con colei che poi ho sposato



francamente me ne infischio di questi dettagli, solo per evidenziare come ha fatto Sbriciolata che l'ultima frase era un commento fuori luogo cattivo e riduttivo....


Buona serata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io con il tipo della FB-scopata non ho mai fatto sesso virtuale... sono passata subito al sesso reale...


GRANDE... però non vale come FB-scopata


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, se sono riuscita io  a farti sentire in imbarazzo  con questa frase pensa se qualcuno in questo forum fosse obeso o 'scherzo della natura' hai scritto, vero?


mi spiace aver mostrato un senso così negativo alla frase

intendevo dare addosso a coloro che fanno esclusivamente sesso online nella loro vita...non giudico i sovrappeso, figurati se potrei mai sfottere chi ha problemi fisici più seri...

quando dico "scherzo della natura" intendevo un modo di dire forse infelice ma comunque scherzoso per indicare quella gente trascurata e non con problemi...quelli che piuttosto che guardarsi allo specchio e darsi una sistemata preferiscono le notti davanti al pc e farsi le seghe

i ciccioni poi...non potrei mai giudicare un malato di obesità...ma se parliamo di gente che mangia come gli animali e fa del pc la propria dimora, cavolo...non riesco a darmi al buonismo...

in poche parole: chi ha problemi di salute ovviamente è escluso da ogni mio ragionamento...chi non ha reali problemi ma si offende, eviti di leggermi...SCROLL


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa... meglio *Maria*... una bella ricerca su milioni di account e in mezzo ci sono un sacco di uomini... un bell'impallamento della pagina e ti passi la serata


Ma no, come diceva Verdone: "ma è 'n nome da presepio, Maria, ma chi se chiama più Maria?"

:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> francamente me ne infischio di questi dettagli, solo per evidenziare come ha fatto Sbriciolata che l'ultima frase era un commento fuori luogo cattivo e riduttivo....
> 
> 
> Buona serata!


va bene cara...vale anche per te quanto scritto sopra...

have a good night


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRANDE... però non vale come FB-scopata


perché non vale? il tipo l'ho beccato su FB!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> perché non vale? il tipo l'ho beccato su FB!


Hai fatto sesso col "tipo"?
Complimenti :mrgreen:

Anche io voglio una tipa, ora!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai fatto sesso col "tipo"?
> Complimenti :mrgreen:
> 
> Anche io voglio una tipa, ora!!!


sì, ci ho fatto sesso, ma è una storia vecchia... due anni fa


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa... meglio Maria... una bella ricerca su milioni di account e in mezzo ci sono un sacco di uomini... un bell'impallamento della pagina e ti passi la serata


:rotfl:



quintina ha detto:


> perché non vale? il tipo l'ho beccato su FB!


perchè non sei una casalinga


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> perchè non sei una casalinga


ah scusate, mi ero persa il dettaglio che bisognava essere casalinghe

credevo bastasse essere ciccione! :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Bah... a proposito di incontri online...
Poco fa per curiosità ho attivato un profilo su un sito di incontri a pagamento (naturalmente non ho intenzione di pagare iscrizioni), e *non ho messo nessuna foto*

Come cazzo fanno a inviarmi già le sbandate????

Nel mio profilo *non c'è scritto nulla* *ed è senza foto*!



Massì, andate su Facebook...


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ah scusate, mi ero persa il dettaglio che bisognava essere casalinghe
> 
> credevo bastasse essere ciccione! :mrgreen:



si ma c'è cicciona e cicciona, devi esserlo perchè mangi come una fogna e passi la giornata a trastullarti davanti al pc


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ah scusate, mi ero persa il dettaglio che bisognava essere casalinghe
> 
> credevo bastasse essere ciccione! :mrgreen:


Forse si parla di casa*lingue*?


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Bah... a proposito di incontri online...
> Poco fa per curiosità ho attivato un profilo su un sito di incontri a pagamento (naturalmente non ho intenzione di pagare iscrizioni), e *non ho messo nessuna foto*
> 
> Come cazzo fanno a inviarmi già le sbandate????
> ...



lascia stare che se io attivo un profilo con scritto NO UOMINI, mi contattano in 25.000 al minuto (uomini) senza che ci sia nè una foto, nè una città


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si ma c'è cicciona e cicciona, devi esserlo perchè mangi come una fogna e passi la giornata a trastullarti davanti al pc



Porca miseria. Avevo un'amica cicciona, e lo era perchè era una porcona nel mangiare.
Una volta le vennero le voglie e dovemmo girare in macchina la mia città per trovare uno che all'ora di pranzo preparasse *le pucce*!!!
Invece si accontentò di una porzione grande di patatine fritte.
Il voltastomaco per l'odore di frittura e maionese nella mia macchina.

Eh, sì, diciamolo a volte lo meritano, e io la riprendevo in continuazione.
Ma nulla, le patatine sono troppo buone


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Porca miseria. Avevo un'amica cicciona, e lo era perchè era una porcona nel mangiare.
> Una volta le vennero le voglie e dovemmo girare in macchina la mia città per trovare uno che all'ora di pranzo preparasse *le pucce*!!!
> Invece si accontentò di una porzione grande di patatine fritte.
> Il voltastomaco per l'odore di frittura e maionese nella mia macchina.
> ...


che cavolo sono le pucce?


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

cosa sono le pucce?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

minkia...alla parola "ciccione" si è scatenata la rivoluzione francese...

facciamo qualche "statistica":

la maggior parte siete ciccione e vi siete offese in quanto chiamate in casa 17%

avete amici/parenti ciccioni che passano la vita davanti il pc e vi siete offese per loro 13%

appena un uomo fa un discorso sensato, magari poco elegante, ma comunque realistico ma che vi infastidisce, vi coalizzate contro di lui...70%

bye bye guys:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...alla parola "ciccione" si è scatenata la rivoluzione francese...
> 
> facciamo qualche "statistica":
> 
> ...


io sono cicciona!!! ho un culo enorme!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

e ho trombato con uno che ho conosciuto su FB ma mi dicono che non vale!!!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> che cavolo sono le pucce?


Dalle mie parti sono amate come la pizza.
In genere le vendono in pizzeria, ma a volte anche qualche pub le prepara (ma con risultati disastrosi).

E' una specie di panino ripieno di tanta di quella roba che spesso molte persone nemmeno riescono a mangiarlo tutto (e dove abito io lo fanno gigantesco in certe pizzerie).
Il ripieno più diffuso prevede patatine fritte, Ketchup, maionese ed uccelletti (tipo mozzarella in carrozza).
Ma questa è quella base, si mette di tutto, dalla porchetta, agli Hamburger, alle bistecche e Dio sa cos'altro.

Sono meravigliosamente buone, ma dopo una devi andare in palestra per una settimana per riprenderti. E se la aggiungi alla birra, anche andare dallo psicologo, perchè *sai di avere sbagliato*.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io sono cicciona!!! ho un culo enorme!!!


però scopi a quanto pare...quindi mi stai simpatica


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Beh, a molti uomini il sedere grosso piace moltissimo.
Io sinceramente preferisco il sederino bello sodo.
Ecco, ora la tristezza per la mia ex


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> però scopi a quanto pare...quindi mi stai simpatica



no, purtroppo non scopo!

sono soprannominata "quintina la minchiapriva" qui dentro (e anche "la lurida" da Daniele)


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, a molti uomini il sedere grosso piace moltissimo.
> Io sinceramente preferisco il sederino bello sodo.
> Ecco, ora la tristezza per la mia ex


anche io vado per il culettino sodo...odio le misure extrasize

tette medie...in generale amo le piccolette, quelle non oltre il metro e 70...le stangone mi mandano in paranoia 

ho avuto una storia con una ragazza parecchio in carne...mi innamorai anche, ma la difficoltà fisica era eccessiva...non accettavo l'idea di stare con una che non mi piaceva...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> no, purtroppo non scopo!
> 
> sono soprannominata "quintina la minchiapriva" qui dentro (e anche "la lurida" da Daniele)


Non so perchè ma il termine *lurida *mi ammalia.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...alla parola "ciccione" si è scatenata la rivoluzione francese...
> 
> facciamo qualche "statistica":
> 
> ...


Per me il fastidio è questa forma di discriminazione verso qualcuno ...
Io non ho in genere l'abitudine di mettere nessuno in nessun tipo di classe 
Che considero meglio o peggio di me 
Insomma alla fine caghiamo tutti merda che puzza no!!

Ps: complimenti per la tua modestia comunque..


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> no, purtroppo non scopo!
> 
> sono soprannominata "quintina la minchiapriva" qui dentro (e anche "la lurida" da Daniele)


vabè ma almeno scopavi prima...sarai in pausa di riflessione dopo lo scopamico di facebook...

oppure sei ingrassata 20 kg e non ti si fila più nessuno???

confermo quanto detto da andy...il termine lurida attizza


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> anche io vado per il culettino sodo...odio le misure extrasize
> 
> tette medie...in generale amo le piccolette, quelle non oltre il metro e 70...le stangone mi mandano in paranoia
> 
> ho avuto una storia con una ragazza parecchio in carne...mi innamorai anche, ma la difficoltà fisica era eccessiva...non accettavo l'idea di stare con una che non mi piaceva...


Io sono 1.71cm di altezza.
Loro devono essere più basse, altrimenti non mi dicono nulla.
Mi piacciono le piccoline.
Per la dimensione seno, io ho scoperto passando tra quinte abbondanti e quarte, che preferisco quello piccolo.
Ora aspetto il ban permanente però


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> vabè ma almeno scopavi prima...sarai in pausa di riflessione dopo lo scopamico di facebook...
> 
> oppure sei ingrassata 20 kg e non ti si fila più nessuno???
> 
> confermo quanto detto da andy...il termine lurida attizza



Mi si filano anche con i miei kg in più, non è quello il punto

Mi sono data una calmata, sto in fase zen adesso

Quella del FBtrombamico è stata un'altra fase


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono 1.71cm di altezza.
> Loro devono essere più basse, altrimenti non mi dicono nulla.
> Mi piacciono le piccoline.
> Per la dimensione seno, io ho scoperto passando tra quinte abbondanti e quarte, che preferisco quello piccolo.
> *Ora aspetto il ban permanente però*


Anche a Quibbel piace l'abbondanza inversa


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me il fastidio è questa forma di discriminazione verso qualcuno ...
> Io non ho in genere l'abitudine di mettere nessuno in nessun tipo di classe
> Che considero meglio o peggio di me
> Insomma alla fine caghiamo tutti merda che puzza no!!
> ...


non sono modesto e nemmeno mi sforzo più di tanto di non mostrarlo...

...sono normale...punto più che altro ad evitare di raccontare boiate su di me ed essere sempre sincero...poi i giudizi sono tutti criticabili...

io non discrimino...non faccio classi...dico solo che la gente che passa la vita a mangiare schifezze e farsi seghe su internet meriterebbe prima un calcio in kulo e poi una curetta, anche perchè la loro merda puzza più della mia e della tua messe insieme...fidati!!!

io giudicavo la gente che fa solo sesso online in vita propria...se poi ho giocato sulla cosa indicando i ciccioni e i cessi come forti sospettati di fare questa vita, era un generalizzare anche abbastanza scherzoso...

che vi devo dire...viva i ciccioni, e viva i cessi...ma se siete tristi e segaioli lontani da me please!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono 1.71cm di altezza.
> Loro devono essere più basse, altrimenti non mi dicono nulla.
> Mi piacciono le piccoline.
> Per la dimensione seno, io ho scoperto passando tra quinte abbondanti e quarte, che preferisco quello piccolo.
> Ora aspetto il ban permanente però


io ho la quarta

mi spiace Andy! mi ero quasi innamorata di te! che mondo crudele!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi si filano anche con i miei kg in più, non è quello il punto
> 
> Mi sono data una calmata, sto in fase zen adesso
> 
> Quella del FBtrombamico è stata un'altra fase


ah ho capito forse...sei in fase "via la ninfomania da me" 



comunque si scherza...spero sia chiaro e magari anche accettato, altrimenti cambio :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah ho capito forse...sei in fase "via la ninfomania da me"
> 
> 
> 
> comunque si scherza...spero sia chiaro e magari anche accettato, altrimenti cambio :up:


ma non ero ninfomane.... ho solo cercato di schiacciare un chiodo con un altro chiodo....

comunque non sono obesa, ho solo qualche chiletto in più!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io ho la quarta
> 
> mi spiace Andy! mi ero quasi innamorata di te! che mondo crudele!


Beh, però quello che guardo molto di più (ed è vero, non sono falso in questo) sono i capelli e le mani.
Sebbene le mie siano mangiucchiate a causa della Juventus: maledetto tifo! Però 2-3 giorni e le unghie ritornano al posto loro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo con te...ma il punto della questione era: come mai "giocattola" con uno che abita li vicino??? evidentemente prima di FB si conoscevano già...e chi ci dice che già la giocattolata non sia diventata una "real fuck"??? o non lo diventerà???
> 
> trovale un lavoro, taglia l'adsl da casa e fai in modo che lei non abbia mai smartphone
> 
> ...il tutto per almeno 6 mesi...


Ma cosa c'entra se una abita vicina o lontana?
La chat annulla le distanze no?

Anche mia figlia chatta con gente che poi vede tutte le mattine a scuola eh?

Piuttosto non capiasco la tua terapia d'urto...se lei ha tutto sto tempo per chattare significa che suo marito non è mai in casa no? Quindi è come se non ci fosse....

Ma cosa cambia se una chat diventa o meno un real fuck?

Non capisco...


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, però quello che guardo molto di più (ed è vero, non sono falso in questo) sono i capelli e le mani.
> Sebbene le mie siano mangiucchiate *a causa della Juventus*: maledetto tifo! Però 2-3 giorni e le unghie ritornano al posto loro.


Ma no, mi eri simpatico. :incazzato:


Io ho cambiato genere spesso, vado un po' a periodi. Una costante però sono gli occhi, scuri e profondi e la pelle chiara, pallida, quasi diafana direi.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non ero ninfomane.... ho solo cercato di schiacciare un chiodo con un altro chiodo....
> 
> comunque non sono obesa, ho solo qualche chiletto in più!


ma per me potevi essere anche obesa...l'importante è non essere tristi e sfigate nell'animo, con il pollo fritto e le patatine davanti al pc 24ore su 24...

questo volevo dire...conosco ragazze grasse ma eleganti, di classe, orgogliose e con un portamento da far invidia...

idem per diverse persone, anche uomini, non particolarmente attraenti ma comunque fieri e di buon gusto, desiderosi di apparire al meglio...

l'apparenza fa a mio parere, specie quando hai qualcosina di nascondere (fisicamente parlando) o meglio da comprensare...io non sono mica un adone, ma cerco di presentarmi bene

ecco...non potrei mai avere qualcosa contro i sovrappeso o contro chi non ha un bel viso...ma se parliamo di gente che si chiude nella propria tristezza e depressione allora alzo la voce...


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> anche io vado per il culettino sodo...odio le misure extrasize
> 
> tette medie...in generale amo le piccolette, quelle non oltre il metro e 70...le stangone mi mandano in paranoia
> 
> ho avuto una storia con una ragazza parecchio in carne...mi innamorai anche, ma la difficoltà fisica era eccessiva...non accettavo l'idea di stare con una che non mi piaceva...


Uffaaaaa... ma che cavolo avete contro quelle alte?? E che barba...
Addirittura ti mandano in paranoia?


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no, mi eri simpatico. :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Io ho cambiato genere spesso, vado un po' a periodi. Una costante però sono gli occhi, scuri e profondi e la pelle chiara, pallida, quasi diafana direi.


Eh, la Juve è la Juve. In passato è successo anche che venisse prima di una donna. LA *SIGNORA *è lei.
Per gli occhi, sì sono d'accordo che siano importanti (ed ho imparato anche che quando sembrano freddi, la persona che li porta lo è davvero, ed in genere questo per le bionde).
Per il colore della pelle non ho preferenze, ma le estremizzazioni non mi piacciono, nè troppo bianche nè troppo scure.
Ma per un motivo.
Siccome io abito in zona di mare e l'estate spacca le pietre, molte ragazze pensano di farsi tanto più belle quanto più diventano nere. Una mia amica, molto carina, amava così tanto prendere il sole che a fine estate sembrava una nera. E non mi piaceva più. Lo dicevo anche: ma ti vedi davvero bella? Perchè poi si atteggiano per quell'aborto di abbronzatura. Troppo bianche invece mi sa di malaticcio o di qualcosa che non si vuole mostrare: meglio stare sul chi va là.
A meno che non vai nel nord Europa: lì le bianche di pelle sono bellissime.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra se una abita vicina o lontana?
> La chat annulla le distanze no?
> 
> Anche mia figlia chatta con gente che poi vede tutte le mattine a scuola eh?
> ...


la chata annulla le distanze, ma se si abita vicini è più probabile che accada qualcosa di vero (era in risposta a chi ha creato il 3d dicendo che la moglie gli aveva presentato la vicenda come "innocente" e che non era successo nulla di reale e mai sarebbe succsso)

la terapia d'urto darebbe si a lei la libertà che forse già ha, ma la vivrebbe con il marito lontano e inkazzato...se continuasse sarebbe veramente una troTa recidiva...allora lui potrebbe trarne le dovute considerazioni...

differenza tra chat e reale trombata???
beh solo chat può essere un giochino, una evasione...con uno vicino casa è probabile che trombino o vogliano farlo


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa... ma che cavolo avete contro quelle alte?? E che barba...
> Addirittura ti mandano in paranoia?


A me mettono in soggezione.
Pensa, la devo baciare e mi devo sollevare io sulla punta dei piedi...
Oppure, la voglio abbracciare, sollevare e portarmela in giro, invece mi esce da tutte le parti.
E comunque ha le osse più lunghe delle mie (questo è l'aspetto macabro)


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa... ma che cavolo avete contro quelle alte?? E che barba...
> Addirittura ti mandano in paranoia?


si, non lo nego...

forse un po' per complessi pur non essendo io bassissimo (1,78)...ma più che altro le donne mi piace spupazzarmele a tipo bambole 

con le cavallone avrei la sensazione di essere domato e non mi attizza...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Gennaio 2012)

hahahahaha mi è venuto in mente Brunetta!!!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha mi è venuto in mente Brunetta!!!


Penso che il suo vero problema sia di cambiare parrucchiere...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha mi è venuto in mente Brunetta!!!


http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...Za0ET4_4Fs3vsgbj7LEL&ved=0CFIQ9QEwBA&dur=6365


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A me mettono in soggezione.
> Pensa, la devo baciare e mi devo sollevare io sulla punta dei piedi...
> Oppure, la voglio abbracciare, sollevare e portarmela in giro, invece mi esce da tutte le parti.
> E comunque ha le osse più lunghe delle mie (questo è l'aspetto macabro)


Eh sì... son problemi... :triste:
me ne faró una ragione....


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, non lo nego...
> 
> forse un po' per complessi pur non essendo io bassissimo (1,78)...ma più che altro le donne mi piace spupazzarmele a tipo bambole
> 
> con le cavallone avrei la sensazione di essere domato e non mi attizza...


Eh, ma si diverte di più chi sa stare ad entrambi i ruoli del gioco.. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la chata annulla le distanze, ma se si abita vicini è più probabile che accada qualcosa di vero (era in risposta a chi ha creato il 3d dicendo che la moglie gli aveva presentato la vicenda come "innocente" e che non era successo nulla di reale e mai sarebbe succsso)
> 
> la terapia d'urto darebbe si a lei la libertà che forse già ha, ma la vivrebbe con il marito lontano e inkazzato...se continuasse sarebbe veramente una troTa recidiva...allora lui potrebbe trarne le dovute considerazioni...
> 
> ...



Ah ho capito che tu dici...distanza kilometrica...meno probabilità di santo ciavandino...
Mah sai nel 2012 ci sono molti aerei che volano...sai in giornata...se voglio cado a bere un cafetin da Claudio e torno indietro...senza che mia moglie possa saperlo...eh?

Mah meglio che io taccia....
Una volta era il verduriere...l'idraulico...l'insegnante di pianoforte....sai no?....ma va beh tempi andati...ora le casalinghe annoiate cercano in rete...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh, ma si diverte di più chi sa stare ad entrambi i ruoli del gioco.. :carneval:


Trwnquilla, prendo e do spazi a entrambe i ruoli...

...ma la stangona non mi prende proprio...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito che tu dici...distanza kilometrica...meno probabilità di santo ciavandino...
> Mah sai nel 2012 ci sono molti aerei che volano...sai in giornata...se voglio cado a bere un cafetin da Claudio e torno indietro...senza che mia moglie possa saperlo...eh?
> 
> Mah meglio che io taccia....
> Una volta era il verduriere...l'idraulico...l'insegnante di pianoforte....sai no?....ma va beh tempi andati...ora le casalinghe annoiate cercano in rete...


Si conte ci sono aerei e treni, lo dici a uno che è andato fino in usa...

...ma per l'aereo ci vuole biglietto documenti e soldini...in generale ci vuole premeditazione e volontà di fare..

...con quello vicino casa basta un fortuito incontro e se scatta l'ormone, come probabile, come minimo finisce "a carriola"


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Trwnquilla, prendo e do spazi a entrambe i ruoli...
> 
> ...ma la stangona non mi prende proprio...


razzista :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> razzista :mrgreen:


Sei stangona??? Mmmmm dubito...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei stangona??? Mmmmm dubito...


da quello che hai scritto non rientro nei tuoi canoni di donna! ...........


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei stangona??? Mmmmm dubito...


Perchè, lo si capisce da come una scrive??


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da quello che hai scritto non rientro nei tuoi canoni di donna! ...........


Ma uno può dire questo e quello... ma alla fin fine quando scatta qualcosa può essere ben diverso.
Ad esempio io prima prediligevo le donna con i capelli scuri (castane, nere), perchè trovavo in loro un maggior calore (al diavolo è vero, le bionde sono dei Velociraptor, con sguardo calcolatore).
Poi ci fu una bionda. E non pensavo di poter vivere senza una bionda accanto. 
Poi una nera. E poi l'ultima bionda.
Ma alla fin fine forse... avevo ragione prima: meglio le more...


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da quello che hai scritto non rientro nei tuoi canoni di donna! ...........


Ma è tremenda . . . ci prova con tutti!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma è tremenda . . . ci prova con tutti!


ahahhahaahha sono un'intrallazzona io! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


..........................................................................pare vero............................................


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma alla fin fine forse... avevo ragione prima: *meglio le more*...


:calcio:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :calcio:



dice cosi perchè non ti ha vista tesoro!


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahhahaahha sono un'intrallazzona io! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ..........................................................................pare vero............................................


Ok, ti chiedo scusa ufficialmente e pubblicamente. Non è vero che ci provi con tutti, ci provi solo con me.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ok, ti chiedo scusa ufficialmente e pubblicamente. Non è vero che ci provi con tutti, ci provi solo con me.




u madonna! ma questo mi manderebbe in galera!!!!!!!!

a regazzì.........va a giocà più in la che qua la sabbia è finita è :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dice cosi perchè non ti ha vista tesoro!


Ma io la immagino mora come dall'avatar.
Comunque, garantisco che le mie bionde erano davvero spettacolari
Aimè, davano troppo nell'occhio


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si conte ci sono aerei e treni, lo dici a uno che è andato fino in usa...
> 
> ...ma per l'aereo ci vuole biglietto documenti e soldini...in generale ci vuole premeditazione e volontà di fare..
> 
> ...con quello vicino casa basta un fortuito incontro e se scatta l'ormone, come probabile, come minimo finisce "a carriola"


E povera la casalinga che nel 2012 dipende economicamente da suo marito...capisci...che non può comperare neanche il biglietto dell'autobus con i suoi soldi...quindi come fa a tradire?

Finire a carriola dipende da un sacco di fattori...
E abbastanza stranamente posso dirti che finisce a tarallucci e vino...se il maleficio non si mette di mezzo...no?

In altre parole...
Certe cose gli umani le decidono sul campo.

Da cui i cavolfiori! No?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma uno può dire questo e quello... ma alla fin fine quando scatta qualcosa può essere ben diverso.
> Ad esempio io prima prediligevo le donna con i capelli scuri (castane, nere), perchè trovavo in loro un maggior calore (al diavolo è vero, le bionde sono dei Velociraptor, con sguardo calcolatore).
> Poi ci fu una bionda. E non pensavo di poter vivere senza una bionda accanto.
> Poi una nera. E poi l'ultima bionda.
> Ma alla fin fine forse... avevo ragione prima: meglio le more...


Io adoro le calve
Perchè la calva è verace
Come sai le donne si tingono i capelli...per confonderti le idee...Andy...

E occhio le rosse puzzano...mi raccomando eh?

COncordo la mora ha un afrore nella fritola...che...ok...ok...

Ma come sai si depilano...e non sai che peli avrebbe la fritola...Anfy...non ti fidar di loro e ma ciava e tasi....


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro le calve
> Perchè la calva è verace
> Come sai le donne si tingono i capelli...per confonderti le idee...Andy...
> 
> ...


Conte non ho esperienze di calve (e mai ne avrò, stanne certo ), e nemmeno di depilate (da questo punto di vista mi sa che ho perso qualcosa, finora), e nemmeno di rosse (ma qui ne vedo col contagoccie e mi sa che molte sono anche tinte: una volta la mia mora si fece fare le sfumature color rame, ma non vale).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ragione chiara: sono obsoleta.mi ritiro da questo cul de sac


anch'io, chérie....

io pensavo che fb fosse semplicemente uno dei tanti modi per conoscersi

la scopata è un'altra cosa


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma uno può dire questo e quello... ma alla fin fine quando scatta qualcosa può essere ben diverso.
> Ad esempio io prima prediligevo le donna con i capelli scuri (castane, nere), perchè trovavo in loro un maggior calore (al diavolo è vero,* le bionde sono dei Velociraptor, con sguardo calcolatore*).
> Poi ci fu una bionda. E non pensavo di poter vivere senza una bionda accanto.
> Poi una nera. E poi l'ultima bionda.
> Ma alla fin fine forse... avevo ragione prima: meglio le more...






Solo perchè non hai conosciuto me e i miei occhioni verdi scuro, dolcissimi e profondi non puoi generalizzare!


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ecco, ora la tristezza per la mia ex


smettila ci sono un sacco di sederini sodi 


aho ma si è scatenata una guerra qui, io non sono cicciona, nè stangona, non ho fatto sesso tramite fb, non sono casalinga


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> smettila ci sono un sacco di sederini sodi
> 
> 
> aho ma si è scatenata una guerra qui, io non sono cicciona, nè stangona, non ho fatto sesso tramite fb, non sono casalinga


Ehi Tes, tranqui... nessuno è perfetto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Trwnquilla, prendo e do spazi a entrambe i ruoli...
> 
> ...ma la stangona non mi prende proprio...


Statisticamente per te stangona che significa? 1,70-1,80-1,81-1,90 ????Con o senza tacchi, soprattutto non deve raggiungere queste altezze???'


Ma esattamente non ti pija la stangona..... perchè il volpone(che c'è in te) non arriva all'uva???

:rotfl:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Statisticamente per te stangona che significa? 1,70-1,80-1,80-1,90 ????
> 
> 
> Ma esattamente non ti pija la stangona..... perchè il volpone(che c'è in te) non arriva all'uva???
> ...


Oggettivamente è così: non ci arrivi proprio, è alta
E non è bello vedere la sua coscia che ti arriva al naso


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Oggettivamente è così: non ci arrivi proprio, è alta
> E non è bello vedere la sua coscia che ti arriva al naso


Ah sì? mi spieghi allora il successo di 'ste stangone di estoni che solo perchè sono alte, bionde, belle, con due metri di coscia...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah sì? mi spieghi allora il successo di 'ste stangone di estoni che solo perchè sono alte, bionde, belle, con due metri di coscia...


Secondo me... sono balle... leggende metropolitane.
Come dire: gli uomini preferiscono le bionde. Lo si dice, ma sono balle.
Poi è naturale che gli uomini fortunati alti più di 1.80m, guardino proprio quelle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me... sono balle... leggende metropolitane.
> Come dire: gli uomini preferiscono le bionde. Lo si dice, ma sono balle.
> Poi è naturale che gli uomini fortunati alti più di 1.80m, guardino proprio quelle...


Quanto mi piaci ragazzo!!!!:up:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono 1.71cm di altezza.
> Loro devono essere più basse, altrimenti non mi dicono nulla.
> Mi piacciono le piccoline.
> Per la dimensione seno, io ho scoperto passando tra quinte abbondanti e quarte, che preferisco quello piccolo.
> Ora aspetto il ban permanente però



Ottimo Andy io e te potremo essere buoni amici.....ahahahahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ottimo Andy io e te potremo essere buoni amici.....ahahahahahaha:rotfl:


questo ragazzo ha gusto, innegabile... però dai... quelle alte, con suggestivi nomi egizi.... vero Andy???????


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Piuttosto direi che forse la bionda attira per prima lo sguardo, proprio per la bellezza del colore dei capelli che la fa risaltare di più tra la gente.
Ma, per la mia esperienza, mi succede di voltarmi automaticamente verso una bionda a prescindere (per il motivo suddetto), ma spesso e volentieri guardandola non mi dice nulla.
Direi che attira l'occhio in maniera magnetica, ma tutto lì. 
Invece in una mora la bellezza la vedo più fine, anche più bella.
C'è da dire però che quando la bionda è bellissima e si sa vestire è dura per tutte


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no, mi eri simpatico. :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Io ho cambiato genere spesso, vado un po' a periodi. Una costante però sono gli occhi, scuri e profondi e la pelle chiara, pallida, quasi diafana direi.



Anche tu mi eri simpatico ma leggere questo mi fa cadere le braccia....
Ma ci si innamora secondo i colori di una persona?



Sono aliena!!!! E' evidente!!!!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo ragazzo ha gusto, innegabile... però dai... quelle alte, con suggestivi nomi egizi.... vero Andy???????


Io ho un difetto nell'innamorarmi: quando mi innamoro è sempre di una donna molto bella, e me ne accorgo sulla pelle poi durante un rapporto.
A volte è davvero un punto negativo quando sei geloso.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Piuttosto direi che forse la bionda attira per prima lo sguardo, proprio per la bellezza del colore dei capelli che la fa risaltare di più tra la gente.
> Ma, per la mia esperienza, mi succede di voltarmi automaticamente verso una bionda a prescindere (per il motivo suddetto), ma spesso e volentieri guardandola non mi dice nulla.
> Direi che attira l'occhio in maniera magnetica, ma tutto lì.
> Invece in una mora la bellezza la vedo più fine, anche più bella.
> C'è da dire però che quando la bionda è bellissima e si sa vestire è dura per tutte



mmm...considerando che sono una finta bionda, o meglio sono nata biondissima ma poi madre natura mi ha voluta castana e poi sono tornata bionda....ho provato anche a tornare castana ma non mi ci vedo più....
Per il semplice fatto che il colore biondo, trovo mi illumini di più il viso, mi fa piacere capire perchè sono single!!!!

Speriamo che almeno mi vesta con gusto, sennò sono finita!!!


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anche tu mi eri simpatico ma leggere questo mi fa cadere le braccia....
> Ma ci si innamora secondo i colori di una persona?
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao diavoletta, mi fa piacere che ti fossi simpatico, anche se non credo di averti parlato prima, in caso contrario ti chiedo scusa per la dimenticanza.

La risposta alla tua domanda è: certamente no. Si parlava di canoni estetici, cose banali che lasciano il tempo che trovano, a me le donne pallide piacciono in genere, quand'ero piccolo ero innamorato di Audrey Hepburn, e certi 'modelli' ti rimangono impressi...

Poi solitamente, specialmente se si tratta d'amore, queste cose non contano nulla e vengono puntualmente smentite, questa la mia esperienza. Spero di essermi riuscito a spiegare! 

Se si parla di razzismo poi, posso garantirti al 100% che non sono quel genere di persona.


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> mmm...considerando che sono una finta bionda, o meglio sono nata biondissima ma poi madre natura mi ha voluta castana e poi sono tornata bionda....ho provato anche a tornare castana ma non mi ci vedo più....
> Per il semplice fatto che il colore biondo, trovo mi illumini di più il viso, mi fa piacere capire perchè sono single!!!!
> 
> Speriamo che almeno mi vesta con gusto, sennò sono finita!!!


Non so, bisogna vedere quanto intendi castano. Se è molto chiaro e di base sei bionda non so quanto fa la differenza.
Ma dipende da carnagione a carnagione (più che dal viso).
Ad esempio una mia ex era bionda naturale con carnagione molto chiara. 
Ad un certo punto un giorno decise di tingersi di nero... quando la vidi faticai anche a riconoscerla (e dentro di me pensai: che cagata hai fatto, vedi se rinsavisci). Il problema era la carnagione molto chiara, tanto che quel nero era un pugno dell'occhio. Fosse stata più olivastra o scura di pelle, forse poteva anche stare bene.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me... sono balle... leggende metropolitane.
> Come dire: gli uomini preferiscono le bionde. Lo si dice, ma sono balle.
> Poi è naturale che gli uomini fortunati alti più di 1.80m, guardino proprio quelle...


Andy saranno pure balle metropolitane ma di fatto hanno invaso l'Italia! Anche io che sono donna non posso fare a meno di notarle e di certo è impari il confronto!Almeno per me!


Comunque i discorsi sono sempre soggettivi, mi ha appena telefonato una delle mie più care amiche alta 1,75 e il ragazzo non credo arrivi a 1,70....anche lei diceva, come me del resto, mai con uno più basso....e invece!!!!

per fortuna l'amore è qualcosa che va oltre!

Io per il momento sono dal 1,80 in su! ....e spero di continuare così....ahahahaha Toglietemi tutto ma non i tacchi altiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo ragazzo ha gusto, innegabile... però dai... quelle alte, con suggestivi nomi egizi.... vero Andy???????


No Sbri... Grazie ma... lascia stare... oramai ci ho messo una pietra sopra... 
.. sono grande e devo capire che non si puó piacere a tutti...

Mi è venuto un pó il complesso delle ossa lunghe ma.. passerà....


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy saranno pure balle metropolitane ma di fatto hanno invaso l'Italia! Anche io che sono donna non posso fare a meno di notarle e di certo è impari il confronto!Almeno per me!
> 
> 
> Comunque i discorsi sono sempre soggettivi, mi ha appena telefonato una delle mie più care amiche alta 1,75 e il ragazzo non credo arrivi a 1,70....anche lei diceva, come me del resto, mai con uno più basso....e invece!!!!
> ...


Perchè parli di confronto impari?
E chi ha invaso l'Italia?
Ad alcuni uomini di certo piace la donna più alta (naturale che sia così), ma secondo me nella gran parte dei casi l'uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco una donna meno alta, e viceversa, perchè si sente molto l'appartenenza al sesso: io voglio sentirmi uomo e voglio dominare, lei vuole la sicurezza fisica e vorrebbe l'uomo alto.
Tra tutti i miei amici, solo in una coppia lei è più alto di lui... e da dietro lo prendono per il culo 

Poi... eh... i tacchi... non c'è nulla di più sensuale al mondo. Ma anche gli stivali sopra i pantaloni. In questi casi sono più che contento quando lei sembri più alta di me


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao diavoletta, mi fa piacere che ti fossi simpatico, anche se non credo di averti parlato prima, in caso contrario ti chiedo scusa per la dimenticanza.
> 
> La risposta alla tua domanda è: certamente no. Si parlava di canoni estetici, cose banali che lasciano il tempo che trovano, a me le donne pallide piacciono in genere, *quand'ero piccolo ero innamorato di Audrey Hepburn*, e certi 'modelli' ti rimangono impressi...
> 
> ...


Mi sei tornato simpatico! Anche io la amo....tutt'oraaaaa e non vedo l'ora che mi arrivi l'ordine che ho fatto alla feltrinelli!!!!


No non abbiamo mai parlato, ho letto il post che hai aperto e in parte mi sono immedesimata in quello che hai scritto anche se non ti ho risposto!

Ho letto diverse pagine e le tue risposte, "il simpatico", ovviamente è relativo al fatto che in parte ho trovato empatia in quello che hai scritto e in parte in quello che ho letto!


Si ti sei spiegato alla perfezione e mi fa piacere, perchè ritorna quell'empatia che avevo trovato leggendoti!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> No Sbri... Grazie ma... lascia stare... oramai ci ho messo una pietra sopra...
> .. sono grande e devo capire che non si puó piacere a tutti...
> 
> Mi è venuto un pó il complesso delle ossa lunghe ma.. passerà....


Eh, lo so, ma io sono piccolino, e anche se fosse, bisogna anche vedere se alla donna più alta di me *io* vada a genio 
Na, è arrivato il nano...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

La Hepburn?
Per me la DONNA della Tv è:

Sophie Marceau

Mamma mia, quanto l'ho desiderata (ora non so come si è fatta)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, bisogna vedere quanto intendi castano. Se è molto chiaro e di base sei bionda non so quanto fa la differenza.
> Ma dipende da carnagione a carnagione (più che dal viso).
> Ad esempio una mia ex era bionda naturale con carnagione molto chiara.
> Ad un certo punto un giorno decise di tingersi di nero... quando la vidi faticai anche a riconoscerla (e dentro di me pensai: che cagata hai fatto, vedi se rinsavisci). Il problema era la carnagione molto chiara, tanto che quel nero era un pugno dell'occhio. Fosse stata più olivastra o scura di pelle, forse poteva anche stare bene.


Andy sono castana chiara, ho la pelle chiara tipica da bionda! Come sono nata! Mia sorella è rimasta bionda e ha la pelle anche più chiara di me...


Sono il tipico fototipo che deve usare protezione 30, se mi faccio 10 lampade, me ne accorgo solo io! Se vado al mare al massimo divento dorata! E l'abbronzatura che necessariamente passa da una scottatura, torna al suo colore prima di subito!
Anche io mi sono fatta mora, rossa, viola....ho cambiato testa tante volte, mi rifiutavo di farmi bionda, nonostante la parrucchiera insisteva molto, proprio per i miei colori di carnagione e occhi....
Poi ho cominciato quasi per gioco, quando avevo i capelli corti corti, con qualche ciocca e alla fine, non riesco più a vedermi castana!
Trovo che il biondo mi illumini il viso e mi risalti di più....chiaramente è soggettivo! Molte persone mi preferivano scura...ma sono io quella che deve piacersi prima di tutti e quando mi guardo allo specchio mi trovo bellissima così!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy sono castana chiara, ho la pelle chiara tipica da bionda! Come sono nata! Mia sorella è rimasta bionda e ha la pelle anche più chiara di me...
> 
> 
> Sono il tipico fototipo che deve usare protezione 30, se mi faccio 10 lampade, me ne accorgo solo io! Se vado al mare al massimo divento dorata! E l'abbronzatura che necessariamente passa da una scottatura, torna al suo colore prima di subito!
> ...



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, ma io sono piccolino, e anche se fosse, bisogna anche vedere se alla donna più alta di me *io* vada a genio
> Na, è arrivato il nano...


Ma va'... gli uomini non molto alti per me sono molto più attraenti... movimenti più misurati, piedi e mani piccole:mrgreen:, maggiore proporzione con la massa muscolare


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma va'... gli uomini non molto alti per me sono molto più attraenti... movimenti più misurati, piedi e mani piccole:mrgreen:, maggiore proporzione con la massa muscolare


Poi però arriva Raul Bova...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *Perchè parli di confronto impari?
> E chi ha invaso l'Italia?*
> Ad alcuni uomini di certo piace la donna più alta (naturale che sia così), ma secondo me nella gran parte dei casi l'uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco una donna meno alta, e viceversa, perchè si sente molto l'appartenenza al sesso: io voglio sentirmi uomo e voglio dominare, lei vuole la sicurezza fisica e vorrebbe l'uomo alto.
> Tra tutti i miei amici, solo in una coppia lei è più alto di lui... e da dietro lo prendono per il culo
> ...



Come scriveva Sbriciolata le Lettoni, Russe ecc...biondissime, bellissime e altissime, dico che hanno invaso l'Italia, ed effettivamente sono belle oggettivamente! Il confronto impari con me!

Su questo punto sono d'accordo con te, per lo stesso motivo per cui io invece ho avuto e vorrei un uomo alto almeno 1,80.
Però come ti dicevo ho un'amica che pensava la stessa cosa e oggi è felicemente fidanzata con un ragazzo più basso di lei, quindi certi stereotipi poi si perdono per fortuna! Sempre se si è persone intelligenti, ci si innamora di una persona per altro....


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy sono castana chiara, ho la pelle chiara tipica da bionda! Come sono nata! Mia sorella è rimasta bionda e ha la pelle anche più chiara di me...
> 
> 
> Sono il tipico fototipo che deve usare protezione 30, se mi faccio 10 lampade, me ne accorgo solo io! Se vado al mare al massimo divento dorata! E l'abbronzatura che necessariamente passa da una scottatura, torna al suo colore prima di subito!
> ...


Le parrucchiere brave sanno il fatto loro 
Io così ho scoperto di essere castano chiaro, sebbene mi sia sempre creduto castano scuro.
Eppure i capelli hanno un colorito scuro: no, tecnicamente sono chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Poi però arriva Raul Bova...


... e non lo calcolo, dopo Paul Newman non ce n'è


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Come scriveva Sbriciolata le Lettoni, Russe ecc...biondissime, bellissime e altissime, dico che hanno invaso l'Italia, ed effettivamente sono belle oggettivamente! Il confronto impari con me!
> 
> Su questo punto sono d'accordo con te, per lo stesso motivo per cui a io invece ho avuto e vorrei un uomo alto almeno 1,80.
> Però come ti dicevo ho un'amica che pensava la stessa cosa e oggi è felicemente fidanzata con un ragazzo più basso di lei, quindi certi stereotipi poi si perdono per fortuna! Sempre se si è persone intelligenti, ci si innamora di una persona per altro....


Io più che fare un discorso sui capelli e sull'altezza parlerei della bellezza tipica di una certa etnia: da questo punto di vista le donne dell'est europeo sono bellissime.
E' come dire che la brasiliana è bella, mentre la nera del Congo non lo è (paragone del pippero, ma per fare capire): purtroppo ci stanno delle verità di mezzo.
La bellezza slava, nordica, rumena... ma quella donna può essere anche bassa e con i capelli scuri. Ma i lineamenti del viso indicano che sono di una etnia diversa, e forse più apprezzabile da tanti uomini.
Su questo si può fare ben poco.


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e non lo calcolo, dopo Paul Newman non ce n'è


O Marcello Lippi...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e non lo calcolo, dopo Paul Newman non ce n'è



No no scusate ma Sean Connery dove lo mettiamo.....quell'uomo mi ispira più ora che quando era giovane!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> O Marcello Lippi...


NON MI TOCCARE PAUL!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> O Marcello Lippi...




Mihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh io lo odiooooooooooooo, antipatico, acido, ma per carità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No no scusate ma Sean Connery dove lo mettiamo.....quell'uomo mi ispira più ora che quando era giovane!


Ok, ok, è nella mia top ten


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ma Lippi è il suo sosia!

Ha allenato pure la Juve e vinto un mondiale: io sposerei lui, non Neumann


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lippi è il suo sosia!


non diciamo eresie....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lippi è il suo sosia!
> 
> Ha allenato pure la Juve e vinto un mondiale: io sposerei lui, non Neumann


Andy ma fammi il piacere vai va...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Qui i fatti, mi spiace:

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=marce...&tbnw=118&start=0&ndsp=52&ved=1t:429,r:32,s:0

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=paul+...8&tbnw=101&start=0&ndsp=64&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lippi è il suo sosia!
> 
> Ha allenato pure la Juve e vinto un mondiale: io sposerei lui, non Neumann


Siamo sul perfetto: tu ti tieni Lippi, io Paul... buonanima, poveretto...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lippi è pure un Hippie


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Scusate, so che non sono fatti miei... di cosa si parla esattamente in questo topic?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lippi è il suo sosia!
> 
> Ha allenato pure la Juve e vinto un mondiale: io sposerei lui, non Neumann



Infatti io che odio il Sig. Lippi, da tempi addietro, da prima del mondiale.....e odio il fatto che lo abbiamo vinto con lui e soprattutto maledetto il giorno in cui l'Italia ha vinto il Mondialeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....che ha rovinato la mia vita!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Scusate, so che non sono fatti miei... di cosa si parla esattamente in questo topic?


Se è più bello Lippi o Paul Newmann


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Qui i fatti, mi spiace:


macchè... a 90 anni..
http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20229386_20219605_20456248,00.html


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Scusate, so che non sono fatti miei... di cosa si parla esattamente in questo topic?


mi toccano i classici...'sti ragazzi non hanno rispetto...


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè... a 90 anni..
> http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20229386_20219605_20456248,00.html


Ma non vale, è troppo vecchia come foto, e poi è ritoccata


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non vale, è troppo vecchia come foto, e poi è ritoccata


http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20229386_20219605_20456248,00.html#20456263
uff


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Si ti sei spiegato alla perfezione e mi fa piacere, perchè ritorna quell'empatia che avevo trovato leggendoti!


Ne sono felice. :up: A dire il vero a me non piace molto esprimermi in maniera estrema sui canoni femminili, anche perché raramente vengono condivisi. 

Pensando alle attrici e a chi è più in voga: ad esempio una Megan Fox, bellissima no? Sarà considerata un'eresia ma a me non dice niente . . . Charlize Theron, lei la trovo fantastica, è elegante, pulita ed ha classe.


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20229386_20219605_20456248,00.html#20456263
> uff



In questa foto assomiglia tantissimo al mio professore di Cambridge.
Magari lo si trova in rete, ma non lo posto, altrimenti esce il mio nome e cognome


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> In questa foto assomiglia tantissimo al mio professore di Cambridge.
> Magari lo si trova in rete, ma non lo posto, altrimenti esce il mio nome e cognome


Sarebbe stata una tragedia per me un professore così... costretta a farmi sempre bocciare...


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarebbe stata una tragedia per me un professore così... costretta a farmi sempre bocciare...


Un venerdì si ubbriacò come un folle in un pub e raccontò a vele spiegate del tradimento della moglie, e di come lui stava male single...


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque un genio, tecnicamente mostruoso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Un venerdì si ubbriacò come un folle in un pub e raccontò a vele spiegate del tradimento della moglie, e di come lui stava male single...


Peraltro  Paul un mito anche in quello eh? fedele sempre a sua moglie... e penso che un paio di occasioni gli siano capitate...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ne sono felice. :up: A dire il vero a me non piace molto esprimermi in maniera estrema sui canoni femminili, anche perché raramente vengono condivisi.
> 
> Pensando alle attrici e a chi è più in voga: ad esempio una Megan Fox, bellissima no? Sarà considerata un'eresia ma a me non dice niente . . . Charlize Theron, lei la trovo fantastica, è elegante, pulita ed ha classe.


No non è eresia, anche a me George Clooney non dice niente come ho scritto e neanche Raoul Bova.....fino a quando non me lo sono ritrovata faccia a faccia ehhhhhh....non male!:mrgreen:

Però condivido con te il pensiero su Charlize Theron, Megan Fox sicuramente è straordinariamente bella, però è vero l'eleganza è un'altra cosa!

Non per niente i miei miti sono Audrey Hepburn e Grace Kelly!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Peraltro  Paul un mito anche in quello eh? fedele sempre a sua moglie... e penso che un paio di occasioni gli siano capitate...


Però, sai, su quei personaggi non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Chissà quante possibilità, quanta scelta, quante occasioni. Non so, la carne è sempre debole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Però, sai, su quei personaggi non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Chissà quante possibilità, quanta scelta, quante occasioni. Non so, la carne è sempre debole.


naaa... è stato uno scandalo inverso: mai nulla da scrivere su quel matrimonio, mai un pettegolezzo, i giornalisti di cronaca rosa lo odiavano


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No non è eresia, anche a me George Clooney non dice niente come ho scritto e neanche Raoul Bova.....fino a quando non me lo sono ritrovata faccia a faccia ehhhhhh....non male!:mrgreen:
> 
> Però condivido con te il pensiero su Charlize Theron, Megan Fox sicuramente è straordinariamente bella, però è vero l'eleganza è un'altra cosa!
> 
> Non per niente i miei miti sono Audrey Hepburn e Grace Kelly!


:up:

Sugli uomini non lo so . . . anche lì ho idee non conformiste: io trovo che Jeremy Irons sia un bell'uomo, e anche Giancarlo Giannini ha il suo perché. C'è anche quel tipo, Clive Owen, che secondo me la sa lunga. Johnny Depp piace moltissimo alle donne, ha carisma e degli occhi veramente belli, ma detto da me non so quanto possa valere! :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Mah, a parte Lippi (lo devo dire se no sono tacciato per incoerente), per me gli uomini puzzano tutti (tranne io... e Lippi)


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Mah, a parte Lippi (lo devo dire se no sono tacciato per incoerente), per me gli uomini puzzano tutti (tranne io)


Ma dai, che Conte (non quello del forum eh, l'allenatore  ) adesso che s'è fatto il trapianto è uno strafigo! :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Come donna mi piace un sacco Liv Tyler 
E come uomo Viggo Mortenssen


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma dai, che Conte (non quello del forum eh, l'allenatore  ) adesso che s'è fatto il trapianto è uno strafigo! :rotfl:



A me sembra il chierichetto della messa :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come donna mi piace un sacco Liv Tyler
> E come uomo Viggo Mortenssen


Bellissima la Tyler.
Ma poi guardai il film del Signore degli Anelli e ho visto Cate Blanchett, una donna bellissima, e bellissima nel film nel suo ruolo di Regina degli Elfi Silvani


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Mamma mia ogni volta che la rivedo, quanto è bella

[video=youtube;HfCc6P8kRpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfCc6P8kRpQ[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Bellissima la Tyler.
> Ma poi guardai il film del Signore degli Anelli e ho visto Cate Blanchett, una donna bellissima, e bellissima nel film nel suo ruolo di Regina degli Elfi Silvani


Ma sia che non ci ho propri pensato che tutti e due hanno fatto il signore degli
Anelli ...


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Un'altra attrice che mi piace molto è la cinese Gong Li, in "Memorie di una Geisha" interpretava Hatsumomo, semplicemente incantevole.

http://galeri.uludagsozluk.com/14/hatsumomo_26594.jpg


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Un'altra attrice che mi piace molto è la cinese Gong Li, in "Memorie di una Geisha" interpretava Hatsumomo, semplicemente incantevole.
> 
> http://galeri.uludagsozluk.com/14/hatsumomo_26594.jpg


Altra donna bellissima.
Ma non è cinoamericana (incroci tra americane e donne orientali)? Quelle anche sono delle donne dai lineamenti fantastici.
In Walker Texas Ranger c'è LEI: NIA PEEPLES*http://www.tv.com/people/nia-peeples/forums/welcome-to-the-tv-com-forums-for-nia-peeples-96753-1454024/*

http://www.tv.com/people/nia-peeples/


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Altra donna bellissima.
> Ma non è cinoamericana (incroci tra americane e donne orientali)? Quelle anche sono delle donne dai lineamenti fantastici.
> In Walker Texas Ranger c'è LEI: NIA PEEPLES
> 
> http://www.tv.com/people/nia-peeples/


No, Gong Li credo sia solo cinese. Comunque risponde a canoni piuttosto occidentali, come del resto la protagonista dello stesso film, Zhang Ziyi. 

Per questo gli americani hanno scelto delle cinesi per interpretare delle giapponesi, per farle piacere agli occidentali, visto che hanno dei lineamenti meno 'orientali'.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Sugli uomini non lo so . . . anche lì ho idee non conformiste: io trovo che Jeremy Irons sia un bell'uomo, e anche Giancarlo Giannini ha il suo perché. C'è anche quel tipo, Clive Owen, che secondo me la sa lunga. *Johnny Depp piace moltissimo *alle donne, ha carisma e degli occhi veramente belli, ma detto da me non so quanto possa valere! :mrgreen:



te lo confermo ioooooo! Comunque Anche Brad Pitt mi comunica tante coseeeeeeeeeeeee!:mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Gennaio 2012)

*OT*

Considerando che siamo andati off topic 20 pagine fa, per restare in linea, vorrei dirvi che io adesso vado a nanna, perchè domani mi aspetta una lunga giornata di shopping, voi non scrivete troppo, altrimenti non ce la faccio a starvi dietro!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sogni belli!


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Considerando che siamo andati off topic 20 pagine fa, per restare in linea, vorrei dirvi che io adesso vado a nanna, perchè domani mi aspetta una lunga giornata di shopping, voi non scrivete troppo, altrimenti non ce la faccio a starvi dietro!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Sogni belli!


Sogni, anche io vado a nanna.
Prima ho però sancito chi è la donna della nuova discussione che hanno aperto.
Ora sono più sereno.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ti odio almeno quanto odio la buonanima di mia suocera!!


Perchè? 
Direi che bastano e avanzano quei due...gli altri esponenti maschili ce li teniamo un pochino più normali


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza sta nel desiderio mirato alla scopata , cosa che magari non è obbligatoria nella conoscenza casuale e (magari)fulminante del secondo caso.
> più fredda , raziocinante ..dall'apparente squallore.poi , non sarà così per tutti


Quoto:up:
Andando avanti con i post preciso che anch'io in questo momento pensavo in generale all'uso di internet (chat e simili) per cercare la scopata facile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Andando avanti con i post preciso che anch'io in questo momento pensavo in generale all'uso di internet (chat e simili) per cercare la scopata facile...


In effetti è un possibile uso di internet.
Specie per una donna, è facilissimo rimediare una scopata.

Quello che mi lasciava perplessa era l'atteggiamento di chi demonizza internet come sistema per conoscere persone.


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è un possibile uso di internet.
> Specie per una donna, è facilissimo rimediare una scopata.
> 
> Quello che mi lasciava perplessa era l'atteggiamento di chi demonizza internet come sistema per conoscere persone.


la rete è una grande opportunità.
al di là delle scopate la cosa triste che si rileva è che si è presa l'abitudine di parlare con l'altro capo del mondo trascurando ogni rapporto con chi incontriamo nel quotidiano.
non so se una cosa escluda l'altra


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è un possibile uso di internet.
> Specie per una donna, è facilissimo rimediare una scopata.
> 
> Quello che mi lasciava perplessa era l'atteggiamento di chi demonizza internet come sistema per conoscere persone.


Sistema per conoscere persone è una cosa... i social network sono nati per quello, ce ne sono di appositi per chi cerca sesso, con tutte le varianti possibili.Ci sono anche portali per scambisti, per amanti delle orge ecc... Poi ognuno si assume i rischi suoi e ce ne sono non pochi. Invece è per me molto scorretto utilizzare social network in modo improprio... e non lo è solo per me... è reato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la rete è una grande opportunità.
> al di là delle scopate la cosa triste che si rileva è che si è presa l'abitudine di parlare con l'altro capo del mondo trascurando ogni rapporto con chi incontriamo nel quotidiano.
> *non so se una cosa escluda l'altra*



Quando succede è preoccupante.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sistema per conoscere persone è una cosa... i social network sono nati per quello, ce ne sono di appositi per chi cerca sesso, con tutte le varianti possibili.Ci sono anche portali per scambisti, per amanti delle orge ecc... Poi ognuno si assume i rischi suoi e ce ne sono non pochi. Invece è per me molto scorretto utilizzare social network in modo improprio... e non lo è solo per me... è reato.


Con Internet purtroppo non sai nemmeno più dove sta la verità, anche al dì fuori della rete, nella vita reale.
Io ci vado tranquillamente in rete e faccio di tutto, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai usata alloscopo di incontrare donne per farci sesso (per conoscere altre donne sì, ma solo scambiare due chiacchiere, visto che viaggiare per l'italia per una ragazza che non conosci è pura follia). Ma conosci anche altre persone del tuo stesso sesso per condividere una passione in comune, perchè spesso non trovi tra gli amici chi impazzisce come te per un dato argomento. Da questo punto di vista è anche una forma di acculturamento.

Ma perchè Internet falsifica la vita reale? Perchè non sai nemmeno più se fidarti di una persona che dice di non andarci, di non chattare, perchè quello è un porcaio, e lo fa solo per farti sentire tranquillo. Invece ci va... in incognito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Con Internet purtroppo non sai nemmeno più dove sta la verità, anche al dì fuori della rete, nella vita reale.
> Io ci vado tranquillamente in rete e faccio di tutto, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai usata alloscopo di incontrare donne per farci sesso (per conoscere altre donne sì, ma solo scambiare due chiacchiere, visto che viaggiare per l'italia per una ragazza che non conosci è pura follia). Ma conosci anche altre persone del tuo stesso sesso per condividere una passione in comune, perchè spesso non trovi tra gli amici chi impazzisce come te per un dato argomento. Da questo punto di vista è anche una forma di acculturamento.
> 
> *Ma perchè Internet falsifica la vita reale?* Perchè non sai nemmeno più se fidarti di una persona che dice di non andarci, di non chattare, perchè quello è un porcaio, e lo fa solo per farti sentire tranquillo. Invece ci va... in incognito...


Non è internet che falsifica la vita reale.
E' chi lo usa, casomai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sistema per conoscere persone è una cosa... i social network sono nati per quello, ce ne sono di appositi per chi cerca sesso, con tutte le varianti possibili.Ci sono anche portali per scambisti, per amanti delle orge ecc... Poi ognuno si assume i rischi suoi e ce ne sono non pochi. Invece è per me molto scorretto *utilizzare social network in modo improprio*... e non lo è solo per me... è reato.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è internet che falsifica la vita reale.
> E' chi lo usa, casomai



Sì, è chi lo usa.
Ma Internet è fatto dalle persone, in realtà non esiste a sè stesso.
Un forum, una chat su Internet identifica le persone, non la rete.

Internet è proprio la comunità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, è chi lo usa.
> *Ma Internet è fatto dalle persone, in realtà non esiste a sè stesso.*
> Un forum, una chat su Internet identifica le persone, non la rete.
> 
> Internet è proprio la comunità.



Ma che dici? Esiste eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è un possibile uso di internet.
> Specie per una donna, è facilissimo rimediare una scopata.
> 
> Quello che mi lasciava perplessa era l'atteggiamento di chi demonizza internet come sistema per conoscere persone.


Non era mia intenzione demonizzare, uso internet spessissimo e grazie a internet ho conosciuto persone fantastiche (e tu ne sai qualcosa). Quello che proprio non concepisco è usare internet per rimediare una scopata, ma è un mio limite.
Se sapessi che il mio compagno usa internet per fare sesso virtuale con perfette sconosciute giusto per trastullarsi un po',*per me *sarebbe molto più grave che scoprire che ha preso una sbandata per una donna e che abbia con lei una relazione.....


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Esiste eccome.


Esiste come sistema di interconnessione di terminali.
Al terminale c'è sempre l'uomo.
Che comunica.
Ogni notizia, immagine, frase su internet è effetto della causa uomo.
Come in una grande piazza: la piazza è Internet, l'opportunità di vedere e incontrare. Un contenitore di informazioni generate dalle persone.
E ci sono i buoni e ci sono i cattivi.
Nella realtà i buoni sono meno di quanto crediamo e loro cercano di esserlo per esigenze di collettività e personali.
Su Internet vi è il passaggio di alcuni di quei buoni alla loro vera natura: ad esempio il porco che fa certe cose, poi si scopre che nella vita era rispettabile.
Mai il viceversa.
Io dico falsificà la realtà, perchè la distorce.
Invece sotto molti aspetti, è su Internet che esce la vera natura umana. Dietro un nick.


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


La pedopornografia, per fare un esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Con Internet purtroppo non sai nemmeno più dove sta la verità, anche al dì fuori della rete, nella vita reale.
> Io ci vado tranquillamente in rete e faccio di tutto, ma sinceramente non l'ho mai usata alloscopo di incontrare donne per farci sesso (per conoscere altre donne sì, ma solo scambiare due chiacchiere, visto che viaggiare per l'italia per una ragazza che non conosci è pura follia). Ma conosci anche altre persone del tuo stesso sesso per condividere una passione in comune, perchè spesso non trovi tra gli amici chi impazzisce come te per un dato argomento. Da questo punto di vista è anche una forma di acculturamento.
> 
> Ma perchè Internet falsifica la vita reale? Perchè non sai nemmeno più se fidarti di una persona che dice di non andarci, di non chattare, perchè quello è un porcaio, e lo fa solo per farti sentire tranquillo. Invece ci va... in incognito...


bhe... anche noi siamo qui... in incognito, no? E io non mi sento di falsificare un bel nulla. La rete ha grandissime potenzialità in tantissimi campi, compreso quello delle relazioni sociali, ma... quando contattiamo su web qualcuno, quella non è una persona, è un nick. Non ci stiamo parlando, ci stiamo chattando. Questo deve essere sempre tenuto presente, perchè la comunicazione è una cosa complessa. Allora va ridimensionata anche la persona che consapevolmente, in anonimato, va a cercare certe cose: è come a carnevale, no? Ci si maschera ed in incognito si è diversi da come tutti sono abituati a vederci, anche noi stessi, e si liberano i freni. Il carnevale di Venezia era famoso per questo... ma era un periodo di tempo determinato. Con il web volendo è carnevale tutti i giorni, il pericolo vero sta in questo... allora bisogna avere grande equilibrio e consapevolezza per non smarrirci.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe... anche noi siamo qui... in incognito, no? E io non mi sento di falsificare un bel nulla. La rete ha grandissime potenzialità in tantissimi campi, compreso quello delle relazioni sociali, ma... quando contattiamo su web qualcuno, quella non è una persona, è un nick. Non ci stiamo parlando, ci stiamo chattando. Questo deve essere sempre tenuto presente, perchè la comunicazione è una cosa complessa. Allora va ridimensionata anche la persona che consapevolmente, in anonimato, va a cercare certe cose: è come a carnevale, no? Ci si maschera ed in incognito si è diversi da come tutti sono abituati a vederci, anche noi stessi, e si liberano i freni. Il carnevale di Venezia era famoso per questo... ma era un periodo di tempo determinato. Con il web volendo è carnevale tutti i giorni, il pericolo vero sta in questo... allora bisogna avere grande equilibrio e consapevolezza per non smarrirci.


Giusto.
Purtroppo non la pensa così la quasi totalità delle persone, in cui manca questa pacatezza di pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


Intendo ciò che alcune persone suggerivano, ovvero utilizzare facebook come recipiente da cui attingere, facendo peraltro ricerche assurde, e richiedendo amicizie a raffica in base alle foto. Ci sono portali fatti apposta, non vedo perchè andare a rompere le balle lì... poi ci sono tante ragazzine veramente piccole che mettono su foto dove sembrano ventenni e ...


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la rete è una grande opportunità.
> al di là delle scopate la cosa triste che si rileva è che si è presa l'abitudine di parlare con l'altro capo del mondo trascurando ogni rapporto con chi incontriamo nel quotidiano.
> non so se una cosa escluda l'altra


Internet ti consente di esprimere immediatamente te stesso. Non ci sono sovrastrutture e timori, dietro un pc. 
Internet ti consente di tornare all'età della pietra. Finchè sei qua sopra sei libero e basta. Fuori sei libero, ma.
E' la rivoluzione proprio per questa ragione, secondo me.
E' assurdo, ma è più semplice tirar fuori se stessi, così.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendo ciò che alcune persone suggerivano, ovvero utilizzare facebook come recipiente da cui attingere, facendo peraltro ricerche assurde, e richiedendo amicizie a raffica in base alle foto. Ci sono portali fatti apposta, non vedo perchè andare a rompere le balle lì... poi ci sono tante ragazzine veramente piccole che mettono su foto dove sembrano ventenni e ...


stiamo attenti a non demonizzare troppo gli uomini e santificare le donne su facebook...succede anche l'esatto opposto guardate, ehh?

e comunque ribadisco che non è FB il luogo ideale dove cercare trombate nel virtuali ne reali...la maggior parte delle persone lo usa per ritrovare gente da anni dimenticata e per sapere più cose possibili su amici più o meno importanti...è un luogo di gossip, con la differenza che chiunque è (dovrebbe essere) pienamente cosciente che ciò che pubblica è visibile al mondo intero (almeno che non si diventi esperta di privacy e si impostano filtri e regole)

le ragazzine che sembrano 20enni??? mica solo su FB...ovunque, e anzi di presenza è ancora peggio...io ne vedo ogni giorno di ragazzine apparentemente anche 24-25enni, ben vestite, truccate e attroiate...e poi scopro che magari la tizia è in realtà la figlia di un mio caro amico e ha 16anni :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendo ciò che alcune persone suggerivano, ovvero utilizzare facebook come recipiente da cui attingere, facendo peraltro ricerche assurde, e richiedendo amicizie a raffica in base alle foto. Ci sono portali fatti apposta, non vedo perchè andare a rompere le balle lì... poi ci sono tante ragazzine veramente piccole che mettono su foto dove sembrano ventenni e ...


il rischio esiste, hai ragione.
e chi ha adolescenti deve stare ben in guardia in questo senso.
 epoi avete mai seguito servizi dove si parla della disinvoltura con la quale alcune giovanissime si vendono tramite web cam con la convinzione che sia un peccatuccio veniale in quanto è tutto virtuale.
ricariche, soldi per la roba di marca...moralmente è il decadimento totale


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rischio esiste, hai ragione.
> e chi ha adolescenti deve stare ben in guardia in questo senso.
> epoi avete mai seguito servizi dove si parla della disinvoltura con la quale alcune giovanissime si vendono tramite web cam con la convinzione che sia un peccatuccio veniale in quanto è tutto virtuale.
> ricariche, soldi per la roba di marca...moralmente è il decadimento totale


Concordo


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rischio esiste, hai ragione.
> e chi ha adolescenti deve stare ben in guardia in questo senso.
> epoi avete mai seguito servizi dove si parla della disinvoltura con la quale alcune giovanissime si vendono tramite web cam con la convinzione che sia un peccatuccio veniale in quanto è tutto virtuale.
> ricariche, soldi per la roba di marca...moralmente è il decadimento totale


hai proprio ragione......:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Internet ti consente di esprimere immediatamente te stesso. Non ci sono sovrastrutture e timori, dietro un pc.
> Internet ti consente di tornare all'età della pietra. Finchè sei qua sopra sei libero e basta. Fuori sei libero, ma.
> E' la rivoluzione proprio per questa ragione, secondo me.
> E' assurdo, ma è più semplice tirar fuori se stessi, così.


ehm... tornare all'età della pietra non è proprio sinonimo di progresso. L'assenza di freni non è libertà, è illusione di libertà... la libertà deve essere consapevole, non credi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rischio esiste, hai ragione.
> e chi ha adolescenti deve stare ben in guardia in questo senso.
> epoi avete mai seguito servizi dove si parla della disinvoltura con la quale alcune giovanissime si vendono tramite web cam con la convinzione che sia un peccatuccio veniale in quanto è tutto virtuale.
> ricariche, soldi per la roba di marca...moralmente è il decadimento totale


sì, e di questo decadimento è colpevole la mia generazione, ma è un discorso più ampio di cui l'uso del web è solo un aspetto.


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... tornare all'età della pietra non è proprio sinonimo di progresso. L'assenza di freni non è libertà, è illusione di libertà... la libertà deve essere consapevole, non credi?


Dipende da quale parti tu ritieni stia la felicità pura.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Dipende da quale parti tu ritieni stia la felicità pura.....


Oh beh, hai tirato fuori un argomentino da nulla... beh, senza voler filosofeggiare, non è la felicità bestiale la mia idea di felicità, non vedo libertà senza un contesto in cui viverla, non vedo possibile un contesto senza regole. Ma sono ben conscia che questa sia la mia personale visione, eh?


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh beh, hai tirato fuori un argomentino da nulla... beh, senza voler filosofeggiare, non è la felicità bestiale la mia idea di felicità, non vedo libertà senza un contesto in cui viverla, non vedo possibile un contesto senza regole. Ma sono ben conscia che questa sia la mia personale visione, eh?


Io sono per la regola del rispetto e della lealtà verso il prossimo.
Su tutto il resto filosofeggio.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io sono per la regola del rispetto e della lealtà verso il prossimo.
> Su tutto il resto filosofeggio.


Anche io. Ma ogni tanto forse è meglio fregare qualcuno affinchè anche tu possa godere della vita come fanno tanti altri.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io. Ma ogni tanto forse è meglio fregare qualcuno affinchè anche tu possa godere della vita come fanno tanti altri.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...Andy...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
Si vero...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

scusate mi sono persa una fase di cazzeggio e quindi dico che il mio tipo ideale è uma thurman 
cioè, mi tengo bassa


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusate mi sono persa una fase di cazzeggio e quindi dico che il mio tipo ideale è uma thurman
> cioè, mi tengo bassa


Ma proprio bassa bassa.....1,83 metri di topaggine sfacciata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusate mi sono persa una fase di cazzeggio e quindi dico che il mio tipo ideale è uma thurman
> cioè, mi tengo bassa



grazie Tesla :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma proprio bassa bassa.....1,83 metri di topaggine sfacciata





quintina ha detto:


> grazie Tesla :smile:



Grazie Mario


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Mario


e vabbè...... allora grazie Saverio!


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma proprio bassa bassa.....1,83 metri di topaggine sfacciata


ma se devo sognare mica lo faccio con tina pica 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Mario


anche grazie graziella :sonar:


----------



## beatrice (6 Gennaio 2012)

*finalmente anche le donne imparano a comportarsi da stronze*




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


>


 Non mi pare tutta questa gran conquista :sonar:


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione demonizzare, uso internet spessissimo e grazie a internet ho conosciuto persone fantastiche (e tu ne sai qualcosa). Quello che proprio non concepisco è usare internet per rimediare una scopata, ma è un mio limite.
> Se sapessi che il mio compagno usa internet per fare sesso virtuale con perfette sconosciute giusto per trastullarsi un po',*per me *sarebbe molto più grave che scoprire che ha preso una sbandata per una donna e che abbia con lei una relazione.....


Farfalla, credo di capire quello che intendi e, forse, posso condividerlo. Però mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio perchè per te sarebbe più grave. Mi interessa molto questo tuo punto di vista.

Pensa che molti uomini pensano invece, facendo sesso virtuale con una donna e limitandosi a quello, di non tradire realmente la propria partner e si sentono meno in colpa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Farfalla, credo di capire quello che intendi e, forse, posso condividerlo. Però mi piacerebbe che mi spiegassi meglio perchè per te sarebbe più grave. Mi interessa molto questo tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Pensa che molti uomini pensano invece, facendo sesso virtuale con una donna e limitandosi a quello, di non tradire realmente la propria partner e si sentono meno in colpa.


Beh tenta...
Allora sappilo...
Ho iniziato da subito a tradire.
Già a 13 anni davo bacini casti alle ragazzine...poi mi tiravo rasponi micidiali leggendo LE ORE, MEN, SUPERSEX, CABALLERO, CRONACA D'ITALIA...
Che rasponi diomio...ero là nel vortice...nel delirio della lussuria più peccaminosa...
Poi decisi il gran salto...
In prima superiore...eheheheehehehe...infilare nella cartella della mia amata un porno...ahahahahaha...
Il giorno dopo...un biglietto sul banco...eheheheeheheh...con scritto ma sul serio vuoi fare ste cosacce con me?

Ma lo ammetto...mi sentivo in colpa...
Mi sentivo sporco dentro...

Ma verso i sedici...furono loro le tre parche...a salvarmi...salviamo quest'uomo prima che muoia a furia di rasponi...

E dissi a loro...
AH grandio...ma figuriamoci...
Cicciolina e Moana sono più porche di voi...
Aspetta...no ma cosa fai così...mettiti per così...non girati di là...

E loro a me...
Auf...non siamo dentro un filmino porno...
E io a loro...
Ah no?
Che peccato...

Dai giochiamo a filmeto polno!


----------



## geko (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tenta...
> Allora sappilo...
> Ho iniziato da subito a tradire.
> Già a 13 anni davo bacini casti alle ragazzine...poi mi tiravo rasponi micidiali leggendo LE ORE, MEN, SUPERSEX, CABALLERO, CRONACA D'ITALIA...
> ...


Ma che razza di infanzia hai avuto? :rotfl:Scherzo eh, Conte! Il tuo racconto è fortissimo. :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che razza di infanzia hai avuto? :rotfl:Scherzo eh, Conte! Il tuo racconto è fortissimo. :rotfl:


Ma ne parlerei in privè.
Primo dato.
Io mi ricordo la mia vita da quando avevo un anno.
Ci sono notti in cui mi sogno di quando ero nel box, e sento sulla mia faccia...il fastidio degli spaghi di Nylon...perchè tento di scavalcare e uscire...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che razza di infanzia hai avuto? :rotfl:Scherzo eh, Conte! Il tuo racconto è fortissimo. :rotfl:


Ma ti rendi conto Geko?
Noi abbiamo avuto da dio...un grande dono: il senso di innocenza no?
Per quante ne combiniamo...noi siamo innocenti no?

Ma porco can...
A me il sesso virtuale...mette il nervoso eh?
Mi mette in uno stato simile a quello dei lap dance no?
Guardare ma non toccare...
Ma va in mona no? Un supplizio cuendi...

Allora tutto è tradimento...a sto punto...

Tutto sto miasma di sensi di colpa...
Ma dove siamo in un confessionale?

Ah si vero...ok siamo in confessionale...


----------



## tesla (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono notti in cui mi sogno di quando ero nel box, e sento sulla mia faccia...il fastidio degli spaghi di Nylon...perchè tento di scavalcare e uscire...


per un attimo ho temuto il racconto di un raspone a un anno


----------



## geko (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto Geko?
> Noi abbiamo avuto da dio...un grande dono: il senso di innocenza no?
> Per quante ne combiniamo...noi siamo innocenti no?
> 
> ...


Certo! Innocenti al di là del ragionevole dubbio, e che scherzi??

A me piace guardare ma non toccare . . . poi però si strappa via tutto, no? :carneval:


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per un attimo ho temuto il racconto di un raspone a un anno


:rotfl:... lo ammetto, anch'io!


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per un attimo ho temuto il racconto di un raspone a un anno


Mi sono ribaltata dal divano....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:... lo ammetto, anch'io!


No segnalo solo questo...
Mia madre cambia mia sorella...
La guardo...porco cazzo...lei è senza e mi dico...lo ha perso...
Mi nascondo sotto la credenza...
E quando mia madre torna fischiettando con un pannolino in mano...io da sotto piango e dico...non sono statoooooooooooo...io....non sono statoooooooo...io...

E lei a fare cosa?
A portarle via il pipino....non sono stato iooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tutto è tradimento...a sto punto...


Mah, sai. Per certe persone può essere irritante scoprire che il proprio partner si diletta a stuzzicarsi via chat, webcam o telefono con altri.

Puoi non comprenderlo perchè tu, come hai detto prima, hai una tua storia personale, un tuo percorso di educazione sentimentale che ti ha portato fino a qui. Ma certe persone vivono pensando che il sesso rientri in quella sfera intima e inviolabile che fa di una coppia... una coppia.

Non credi che vadano rispettate tutte le sensibilità?

Io credo di sì. Nei limiti del buon senso, ovviamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sono ribaltata dal divano....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi stanno chiedendo perchè mi sono cacciata a ridere come un'idiota...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mah, sai. Per certe persone può essere irritante scoprire che il proprio partner si diletta a stuzzicarsi via chat, webcam o telefono con altri.
> 
> Puoi non comprenderlo perchè tu, come hai detto prima, hai una tua storia personale, un tuo percorso di educazione sentimentale che ti ha portato fino a qui. Ma certe persone vivono pensando che il sesso rientri in quella sfera intima e inviolabile che fa di una coppia... una coppia.
> 
> ...


Ma amica mia...
Guarda che sono io che ho sempre visto la mia sensibilità vilipesa...
Che mi costa rispettare quella altrui?
Cosa credi?
La coppia tradizionale non fa per me?
Voglio anch'io vivere in coppia?

Benissimus...creo dal nulla una coppia in cui io stia bene eh?
Wovl...ci sono riuscito eh?

Ho sputato sangue...
Ma vado fiero dei miei tre succhiotti viola marron...guadagnati in questi giorni! SUl collo...ah grandio...questa è vita...
Questo è essere coppia!

O no?


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amica mia...
> Guarda che sono io che ho sempre visto la mia sensibilità vilipesa...
> Che mi costa rispettare quella altrui?
> Cosa credi?
> ...


Ogni coppia decide il suo modo di essere coppia. Io la vedo così.

Non mi sogno nemmeno di giudicare nè il tuo modo di vivere la coppia, nè il modo di Minerva, tanto per fare un esempio opposto al tuo. Li reputo entrambi validi e con pari dignità.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ogni coppia decide il suo modo di essere coppia. Io la vedo così.
> 
> Non mi sogno nemmeno di giudicare nè il tuo modo di vivere la coppia, nè il modo di Minerva, tanto per fare un esempio opposto al tuo. Li reputo entrambi validi e con pari dignità.


Minerva è apollinea
Io sono Dionisiaco no?

Io esco dall'ennesima bettola...barcollando...sorretto...da due amiche...spalla e spalle...e lei passa per la strada...
Le urlo...ehi bella chiappona soda...vien qua...e lei si porta il fazzoletto al naso e dice.." Mondieau...che gente che circola...per la strada...ed è per giunta amato sto cialtrone!":carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2012)

*Ho saltato molte pagine, ma voi siete più veloci di una ferrari...*

Le chat la web e quant'altro, non credo siano un pericolo per i figli ( e non sto dicendo di non stare all'erta.) 
Ma al momento questi sono un pericolo per i 35enni a salire, per persone che hanno scoperto che tramite internet hanno la possibilità virtuale di aprirsi, di conoscersi, e di fare partecipe qualcuno di quello che siamo e che vorremmo essere nella realtà, sono tanti i motivi che portano le persone mature a cascare in determinati giochini, tra le quali le molte insoddisfazioni familiari; in web chiaramente c'è un ritorno davvero all'età della pietra dove l'uomo assume davvero il ruolo del cacciatore( e tante donne aperte mentalmente e consce di quello conquistato fin adesso , fanno la parte di chi può e vuole quello che desidera, e lo ottengono.) 

Il problema sta nel fatto che, spesso e ribadisco spesso, in famiglia appena scoperto il tradimento virtuale succede un casino, e peggio ancora succede quando ci si lascia perchè con il partner finisce anche quel piccolo desiderio di partecipazione familiare che si aveva prima di entrare in web. 
E scrivo ciò non per sentito dire, ma perchè ho visto realmente e toccato con mano, a palermo conosco tre donne lasciatesi in questa maniera, una la conosco ad agrigento, una a caltanissetta, una a catania, e altri in vari posti d'italia, essendo lontani da me, posso prendere come buono quello che mi raccontano.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Le chat la web e quant'altro, non credo siano un pericolo per i figli ( e non sto dicendo di non stare all'erta.)
> Ma al momento questi sono un pericolo per i 35enni a salire, per persone che hanno scoperto che tramite internet hanno la possibilità virtuale di aprirsi, di conoscersi, e di fare partecipe qualcuno di quello che siamo e che vorremmo essere nella realtà, sono tanti i motivi che portano le persone mature a cascare in determinati giochini, tra le quali le molte insoddisfazioni familiari; in web chiaramente c'è un ritorno davvero all'età della pietra dove l'uomo assume davvero il ruolo del cacciatore( e tante donne aperte mentalmente e consce di quello conquistato fin adesso , fanno la parte di chi può e vuole quello che desidera, e lo ottengono.)
> 
> Il problema sta nel fatto che, spesso e ribadisco spesso, in famiglia appena scoperto il tradimento virtuale succede un casino, e peggio ancora succede quando ci si lascia perchè con il partner finisce anche quel piccolo desiderio di partecipazione familiare che si aveva prima di entrare in web.
> E scrivo ciò non per sentito dire, ma perchè ho visto realmente e toccato con mano, a palermo conosco tre donne lasciatesi in questa maniera, una la conosco ad agrigento, una a caltanissetta, una a catania, e altri in vari posti d'italia, essendo lontani da me, posso prendere come buono quello che mi raccontano.


Nella mia famiglia il casino esplode in questi termini...
" Senti mi fa male il braccio, no? Mi scaricheresti la lavastoviglie?"
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii caraaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Poi ti fai trascinare dal sesso virtuale.
Lei va su tutte le furie perchè trova la lavastoviglie da scaricare...e tu tenti di giustificarti...sai cose di lavoro...

Ma va in figa...ma quale lavoro...dai non prendermi per il culo...ti sembra lavoro menarti il ciccio guardando donne nude in rete? Finiscila di sognare di essere un pornodivo...solo per loro ciulare è lavoro...

Ecco sigh sob...il mio bisogno di essere aiutata in casa viene dopo una chat con una delle tue troie...

Oppure i guai iniziano quando lei ti dice...
Ma molla quel cazzo di forum di carampane e aiutami a rifare il letto, a passarmi l'aspirapolvere...

Allora esordisco...
Moglie non comandi...sono stanco di donne comandone...

E lei...
Ma se sei il cagnolino obbediente di tutte...ti avverto Conte...ci rimetti le coronarie se dai retta a tutte...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nella mia famiglia il casino esplode in questi termini...
> " Senti mi fa male il braccio, no? Mi scaricheresti la lavastoviglie?"
> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii caraaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> 
> ...


uahuahahhaahaha che scemo!! auahahahahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*sesso virtuale*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco la storia; sposati da tredici anni, due bambini (12 e 7 anni), io impiegato, lei casalinga, problemi economici zero, la quotidianità condivisa con un dialogo costante, rapporti sessuali soddisfacenti, a detta di quelli che ci conoscono una famiglia bellissima e unita. Lei è iscritta a Facebook per cazzeggiare con amici e amiche. Tre giorni prima di Natale, intercetto dei messaggi inviati da un (per me) perfetto sconosciuto a mia moglie dal chiaro contenuto sessuale. Chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che è stato solo un gioco, che è una cosa già chiusa, che è stata curiosità, che non si sono mai incontrati, che lei si è fermata quando lui non si accontentava più del sesso virtuale ma voleva un incontro, che ha chattato in un momento di noi, in un moneto in cui io ero distratto da altre cose. In pratica una ventina di giorni di chiacchiere infuocate con un tizio che, guarda caso, abita non lontano da casa nostra: single, bello, palestrato, affascinante, colto. L’amante perfetto ? Può darsi. Ma per me il mondo è crollato.


Sesso virtuale ? Anche virtuale ora il sesso,gia' mi bastava nelle patatine,oi oi oi oi 

blu


----------

